# Maody's TT-RS (Introduction, Build & on Nordschleife)



## Maody66

Morning Folks,

my name is Markus, I come from Germany and since I own a 2013 TT-RS I am reading a bit in this forum. It was time to open an own thread I thought.  A combination-thread would be the right thing I thought, for

1. introducing myself (done), 
2. introducing the car (coming next), 
3. telling about the changes that were made and are to be done (comig afterwards) and 
4. showing, what I like most to do with the car, driving Nordschleife (coming then)

This was the car, when I bought it in October 2016 (after I totalled my Golf 7 R on The Ring)




























Over winter a Wiechers Clubsport cage was mounted, as well as a KW Clubsport Coil Kit, ATS GTR 9.5 x 18 rims with 265/35/18 PZero Corsa all around and a brake upgrade with Carbopad rotors and Pagid RS3T pads on the front axle (with the OEM caliper) and Pagid ES29 pads on the rear axle (rest OEM). And this was the new look:





































And this is how it looks in his natural environment 8)




























Videos of onboard-laps are coming soon in another post.


----------



## Maody66

And as announced in the post before, here are the three very first laps I did on Nordschleife with the TT-RS (after having done more than 1.000 in other cars before) on his first rollout last Sunday.

The very first, still very cautious installation lap:






The second lap, faster now, showing a bit of the potential of the car:






And the third lap, with crash and yellow flags:






More coming soon...

Btw., is it possible to embed videos somehow? Maybe I am too cockeyed but I didn't find such function


----------



## TerryCTR

Nice car mate and good videos on the ring. It's not normally a colour I would pick on a TT but that really suits the Mk2 RS imo.


----------



## Sideshow

Hi Markus, nice TTRS you have there. I'm loving the yellow, looks great in my opinion!


----------



## Roller Skate

Fabulous colour ... 8)


----------



## turboDean

Lovely colour!!


----------



## Stem

Yeah the colour works well Marcus.


----------



## Maody66

TerryCTR said:


> Nice car mate and good videos on the ring. It's not normally a colour I would pick on a TT but that really suits the Mk2 RS imo.


Thanks man!  
I always wanted an imola yellow car since I saw my first RS4 (B5) in imola. Never worked but now. 8)



Sideshow said:


> Hi Markus, nice TTRS you have there. I'm loving the yellow, looks great in my opinion!


Thanks, I will tell him.  Love it as well.



Roller Skate said:


> Fabulous colour ... 8)


Indeed. 8)



turboDean said:


> Lovely colour!!


 8)



Stem said:


> Yeah the colour works well Marcus.


The previous owner had to give 3 K € to Audi for this individual colour. 

Thanks to you all.  Question again: is it possible to embed videos? I have three more to show...


----------



## Maody66

And here are three more vids from The Ring, freshly uploaded today:

1. Murder traffic, lots of overtaking necessary:






2. Following a mate in his Megane RS (fast car - from 3:30)






3. Chasing 2 superfast Meganes through tourist traffic:


----------



## Andrew9758

Hi Markus, have you got any more mods planned?


----------



## arpuc

yellow always does it for me, looks gorgeous


----------



## Anakin

schönes auto !


----------



## qooqiiu

Some very slow English drivers there! ;-)

Nice driving. How many times have you been round?

What engine modifications do you have?

What's your top peak speed on the ring in that car?


----------



## Maody66

Andrew9758 said:


> Hi Markus, have you got any more mods planned?


By now only getting rid of this horrible ABT Software that kills revs and power at high stages.



arpuc said:


> yellow always does it for me, looks gorgeous


Thanks, mate. 



Anakin said:


> schönes auto !


Danke. Dito!  
I love Solar Orange very much as well 8)



qooqiiu said:


> Some very slow English drivers there! ;-)
> 
> Nice driving. How many times have you been round?
> 
> What engine modifications do you have?
> 
> What's your top peak speed on the ring in that car?


   Some are slow but some are really fast as well.

Thanks, mate, more than 1.000 laps I did in several cars, mostly Golf 6 R and Golf 7 R

The previous owner put an ABT Sofware on the car. To be honest it is worse than OEM 

Cause we can only drive BtG whilst touristic driving I can't say that by now. Topspeed you reach on the long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' that is closed for touristics. But in the Golf 7 R (stock engine) I reached 247 Km/h. So with the TT-RS I should reach about 260 Km/h (all GPS, not speedo). With the TT I reached 235 Km/h @Schwedenkreuz up to today, what is 245 Km/h on the speedo. In July I will be on a trackday with open straight. Let's see what I can reach then. 8)


----------



## Maody66

And now, some new vids. Still from 09th of April, the day of the first rollout.

1. A non spectacular lap but in the end the fastest (and cleanest) of the day






2. Another non spectacular but clean and easy lap, only a few thenths slower, done in one go with the other lap






3. A lap with more action, sparks sprinkling bikers and some 'crazy' power limo drivers obviously thinking a fat V8 was enough on track


----------



## TerryCTR

How does the insurance work in Germany for ring driving out of interest?

In the U.K.not many insurers will cover you on the ring or it's prohibitively expense, and the ones who do, the customers tend to keep it quiet as they don't want the general masses finding out about it.


----------



## Maody66

TerryCTR said:


> How does the insurance work in Germany for ring driving out of interest?
> 
> In the U.K.not many insurers will cover you on the ring or it's prohibitively expense, and the ones who do, the customers tend to keep it quiet as they don't want the general masses finding out about it.


A lot of insurance companies still cover but they get more and more that don't do it no longer. So you have to look carefully into the contracts.


----------



## Maody66

New material in the YT channel, yesterday touristic driving for me again. Brought some vids with me...

1. One lap behind my norwegian mate Lars in his all stock 991 GTS, chasing a GT3






2. One lap behind another Norwegian buddy, Dag, in his wonderful 'Gulf' 991






3. A lap behind my mate Christian in his Cupra R 290 (stock drivetrain) chasing a Viper ACR






Maybe you have fun watching...


----------



## Craig.

Car looks great, it really suits the yellow.


----------



## Maody66

Craig. said:


> Car looks great, it really suits the yellow.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate

TerryCTR said:


> How does the insurance work in Germany for ring driving out of interest?
> 
> In the U.K.not many insurers will cover you on the ring or it's prohibitively expense, and the ones who do, the customers tend to keep it quiet as they don't want the general masses finding out about it.


Adrian Flux used to do it ... not sure any more though, like it's been already said, fewer and fewer are doing it.


----------



## Ropemonkey

Really enjoyed watching those videos. Top driving.


----------



## Maody66

Ropemonkey said:


> Really enjoyed watching those videos. Top driving.


Kind thanks, Sir!


----------



## 666MRB

Looks awesome buddy!

I am on my annual pilgrimage to the Ring in August so I will keep an eye out for you! Hard to miss with that stunning colour!! 


Looking forward to testing my TTRS on the track in comparison to the Quattro Sport / 996 / M3 and S5 I had previously!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## [email protected] FLUX

Roller Skate said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the insurance work in Germany for ring driving out of interest?
> 
> In the U.K.not many insurers will cover you on the ring or it's prohibitively expense, and the ones who do, the customers tend to keep it quiet as they don't want the general masses finding out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian Flux used to do it ... not sure any more though, like it's been already said, fewer and fewer are doing it.
Click to expand...

Hi,
Unfortunately we don't cover the ring I'm afraid.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Maody66

666MRB said:


> Looks awesome buddy!
> 
> I am on my annual pilgrimage to the Ring in August so I will keep an eye out for you! Hard to miss with that stunning colour!!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to testing my TTRS on the track in comparison to the Quattro Sport / 996 / M3 and S5 I had previously!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt! 

Looks like you will have fun there in August. Post the original dates here please, so I can check if I am there as well. 

Cheers
Markus


----------



## Maody66

And something new is to be reported. As to be seen in the sig. the car now has a Stage 2 of HGR (a small & fine tuner in my local area), what means serious 400 HP and 550 Nm. A more conservative delivery of power (compared to the ABT crap), not one peak and then loss. Works great. 8)


----------



## Roller Skate

Maody66 said:


> And something new is to be reported. As to be seen in the sig. the car now has a Stage 2 of HGR (a small & fine tuner in my local area), what means serious 400 HP and 550 Nm. A more conservative delivery of power (compared to the ABT crap), not one peak and then loss. Works great. 8)


It's be enjoyed watching your video channel buddy, what's the video analytic software you're using? Harry's Cam?


----------



## Maody66

Roller Skate said:


> It's be enjoyed watching your video channel buddy, what's the video analytic software you're using? Harry's Cam?


Thanks mate, I'm glad if you like it.  
You're right, it is Harry's Laptimer (http://www.gps-laptimer.de/). Very good App. 8)


----------



## Roller Skate

Maody66 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's be enjoyed watching your video channel buddy, what's the video analytic software you're using? Harry's Cam?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I'm glad if you like it.
> You're right, it is Harry's Laptimer (http://www.gps-laptimer.de/). Very good App. 8)
Click to expand...

That's a brilliant little app.


----------



## Maody66

Here are three new Nordschleife laps for those who like. :wink: 
All driven with my Norwegian Friends 8)

1. in the lead





2. in the lead again
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctrs3Xr ... e=youtu.be

3. Following Dag in his wonderful 991 'Gulf' Carrera


----------



## J22kog

Love it. What et are your wheels? 
Thanks


----------



## Maody66

J22kog said:


> Love it. What et are your wheels?
> Thanks


Thanks buddy, love it if you love it. 

Wheels are ET52


----------



## J22kog

Maody66 said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. What et are your wheels?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy, love it if you love it.
> 
> Wheels are ET52
Click to expand...

Thanks mate I'm struggling to find a lightweight 9j+ which will clear the calipers and still be 18" so will look into those rims now cheers


----------



## Josherswilson

Going to be a great build!
Just come back from the Nurburgring in my TTS, many more upgrades to come for next years trip!


----------



## Maody66

Josherswilson said:


> Going to be a great build!
> Just come back from the Nurburgring in my TTS, many more upgrades to come for next years trip!


Cool, another Ring fan. 8)

And isn't that the real fun? To really know after the trip which features must be upgraded for the next time. And the next time. And the next...


----------



## J22kog

Maody66 said:


> Josherswilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a great build!
> Just come back from the Nurburgring in my TTS, many more upgrades to come for next years trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, another Ring fan. 8)
> 
> And isn't that the real fun? To really know after the trip which features must be upgraded for the next time. And the next time. And the next...
Click to expand...

thats true after many visits the car just gets more and more money thrown at it especially brake pads finding the balance between a normal track day and driving at the ring. You fancy booking on with btg for their day on 16th oct as we should be back out for that one and hopefully a couple more visits inbetween inc 24h end of the month


----------



## Maody66

J22kog said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josherswilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a great build!
> Just come back from the Nurburgring in my TTS, many more upgrades to come for next years trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, another Ring fan. 8)
> 
> And isn't that the real fun? To really know after the trip which features must be upgraded for the next time. And the next time. And the next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true after many visits the car just gets more and more money thrown at it especially brake pads finding the balance between a normal track day and driving at the ring. You fancy booking on with btg for their day on 16th oct as we should be back out for that one and hopefully a couple more visits inbetween inc 24h end of the month
Click to expand...

Can't say today (16th Oct), maybe I am in holidays then.


----------



## Roller Skate

This is worth a look ... the ring record is currently owned by a Chinese electric car. :?


----------



## Maody66

Roller Skate said:


> This is worth a look ... the ring record is currently owned by a Chinese electric car. :?


Saw this already... :? :roll:


----------



## Josherswilson

Maody66 said:


> Josherswilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a great build!
> Just come back from the Nurburgring in my TTS, many more upgrades to come for next years trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, another Ring fan. 8)
> 
> And isn't that the real fun? To really know after the trip which features must be upgraded for the next time. And the next time. And the next...
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!
It's an addiction! Hopefully I'll be back in August


----------



## Maody66

Josherswilson said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josherswilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a great build!
> Just come back from the Nurburgring in my TTS, many more upgrades to come for next years trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, another Ring fan. 8)
> 
> And isn't that the real fun? To really know after the trip which features must be upgraded for the next time. And the next time. And the next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more!
> It's an addiction! Hopefully I'll be back in August
Click to expand...

Cross my fingers


----------



## gily

Maody66 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is worth a look ... the ring record is currently owned by a Chinese electric car. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this already... :? :roll:
Click to expand...

what a great vid ..


----------



## Maody66

Btw., freshly arrived, an original copy of my TT-RS in scale 1:43. Love it! 8) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Maody66

Was on The Ring again yesterday. Though weather was fantastic and it was Sunday all was smooth. No chaos, no traffic jam, neither on nor off track. And with the new set of tires (Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2) the car behaved like a completely new car. Very precise steering in and minimized understeer. Had to learn new steering points into the curves.  In total I did 11 laps, brought some vids with me, three of them I'd like to show:

1. Warm up lap with a wonderful M4 GTS (on his warm up lap as well)






2. Chased by a hell fast Cupra R from France (the driver will upload his onboard after being home again, we'll crosspost)






3. Fastest lap of the day 






Have fun!


----------



## Maody66

Three more laps of the weekend before were uploaded last night. All sub8, have fun. 

1. The very first sub8 with the TT, early in the morning. The first you'll never forget, they say... :wink:






2. Another one, even short sub8 as the first, some nice cars met






3. Faster than the others, 2nd fastest of the day, E92 M3 GTS in the end


----------



## Josherswilson

Congrats on the sub 8!

i think i spotted you on one of Mishas Blogs...




go to 8 minuets!


----------



## ross_t_boss

It looks nice and stable at speed. What geo settings are you running? And tyre pressures?

I'll be in Adenau on Sat/Sun and might take the TTRS out for a couple of laps. I'm not totally happy with how the car feels at speed and have it booked in for alignment this week so open to suggestions! Currently thinking check it's to OEM and then -1.0 camber on the front, as per what I've seen others seem to go with.


----------



## Maody66

ross_t_boss said:


> It looks nice and stable at speed. What geo settings are you running? And tyre pressures?
> 
> I'll be in Adenau on Sat/Sun and might take the TTRS out for a couple of laps. I'm not totally happy with how the car feels at speed and have it booked in for alignment this week so open to suggestions! Currently thinking check it's to OEM and then -1.0 camber on the front, as per what I've seen others seem to go with.


Tyre pressure hot 2,4 Bar all around, sometimes 2,3 in the rear. I start driving with usual street pressures and let out after having had 2 or 3 laps for heating brakes, rims and tyres.

Camber front is -3° 20'', rear -2° 0''. Rest of the allignment I don't know. But it was done by Reader Motorsports who definitely know how to setup a TT.



Josherswilson said:


> Congrats on the sub 8!
> 
> i think i spotted you on one of Mishas Blogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to 8 minuets!


Thanks mate.  There should be still a bit of potential... :wink:

Yes it was me, another thanks. Later I talked to Misha for a while. Really nice guy 8)


----------



## andys_tts

Great videos, very professional. I've only race there on my PS3 so must be amazing in real life,


----------



## Maody66

andys_tts said:


> Great videos, very professional. I've only race there on my PS3 so must be amazing in real life,


It is man, it is.  
I only did (tried) a handful of virtual laps in a playseat with steering wheel and pedals. Finished not even one :wink: I am coming from the analogue era (therefor not PS compatible) and had to learn The Ring completely in real life. Which is awsome on the one hand but expensive on the other. 

Kind thanks for compliments, btw. liking, sharing, subscribing is not prohibited. :wink:


----------



## Maody66

You know guys, there is a first time for everything. 

Since alle those years I am driving The Ring there was still a premiere for me yesterday. For the very first time I drove the very rare classic Nürburgring 24h Layout of The Ring. Only very seldom offered for touristic driving, completely new for me in some parts of the Nürburgring GP course. Surely I took some vids, 3 of them are uploaded already:

1. First lap, a warm up lap trying to get used to the new parts






2. Fastest lap of the day (#under10 :wink: ) and new PB automatically 






3. A lap with some strange drivers (3 close calls) and some nice cars (GT3, GT4, GTS...)






Sadly I did not turn the autofocus of the new Samsung Galaxy S7 off. So the video sharpness changes every 10 seconds or so. But the problem is fixed for the next time already.


----------



## Maody66

I added three more vids of the touristic driving on the very rare and 25 Kms long '24h Layout' of The Ring last Thursday. More or less spectacular.  Sadly with the same issues concerning the autofocus which I really apologize for...

1. "vs" 2 Focus II RS in formation






2. Chasing a Cayman GT4 who gave in lately (@Klostertal-Curve short before Carousel) and an M4 GTS (gave in early)






3. With an M3 E46 CSL and another spectacular looking BMW (anyone knows which one was the blue BMW?) who both didn't want to play sadly. More traffic and 3 Yellow Flag zones


----------



## Maody66

Some new pics to show from my last visit to Nordschleife on 15th of June, holiday in Germany

Jumping again:










Playing with the natural enemies (or 'The 15 Cylinder Train')


----------



## Maody66

Still had 3 more laps of the Tourist-Day with 24h Layout not yet published. So I uploaded them to have the laps of the day complete.  Nothing too spectacular, usual tourist laps on a rare track layout. All with yellow flag areas, all driven with passenger.

1. A quite fast one for what it was






2. Some nice cars, often held up by slow tourist drivers






3. Totally usual but quite busy & crowded


----------



## qooqiiu

Maody66 said:


>


Great pic but why are you last?


----------



## Maody66

qooqiiu said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic but why are you last?
Click to expand...

He he...  I was only shortly. :wink: Here you can see what followed (begins with going into carousel):


----------



## Maody66

Been on a two day trackday yesterday and the day before. Day 1 is guided driving in small groups of 4-6 cars behind professional racedrivers as instructors. Day 2 is mainly free driving with open pitlane and open straight. So you can drive the 2,8 Kms long straight called 'Dottinger Hohe' which is not drivable while touristic driving (that's the reason why you mainly see '*B*ridge *t*o *G*antry' videos of The Ring). Brought lots of videos of 28 laps I did in total. Some of them are uploaded already, some will be uploaded later. Two of them I like to link here, 2 new Personal Bests, one for the 'BtG' layout, one for the 'full track' layout. Hope you have fun. 

1. New PB for the 'full track' layout (a 991 GT3 RS pulling me a bit):






2. New PB for the 'BtG' layout (a Lotus Exige S Clubsport w/ 450 HP pulling me from carousel):






You know, as always, liking is not forbidden - as well as subscribing to the channel. :wink:


----------



## Maody66

Two more vids of the same trackday, guided driving now. Only for you to get an idea how the guided driving works.  Groups of 4-6 cars, mine had 5 cars. The beginning usually is kinda slow for all to get used to The Ring again. And then the speed increases lap for lap. These following two are pretty fast already.

Guided Lap 1






Guided Lap 2


----------



## Maody66

I added three more laps of the guided driving part of the trackday, each of them w/ me driving directly behind the instructor in his Mercedes A45 AMG. All of them pretty fast but the fastest was the lap after which the instructor said he was not able to go 1 second faster.  But one has to say that 8:11 BtG is hell fast for driving in the group with a completely stock car (even if it is an AMG) on wooden tires (Dunlop SportMaxx). For this the instructor did a fantastic job to be honest.

1. TT-RS & A 45 AMG I (8:24 BtG):






2. TT-RS & A 45 AMG II (8:27 BtG):






3. TT-RS & A 45 AMG III (8:11 BtG):


----------



## Maody66

There are still unpublished Videos from my last 2-day-trackday @ the Green Hell. A no-go... 

And cause it is so rare to be able to post videos of the full course with the long straight (closed usually for touristic driving) I decided to upload two more of these full course/track videos. Not too much traffic, very little to be honest but the cars I met are nice to see.  Here we go:

1. An Alfa 4C held me up a bit but looked very nice






2. Collecting some Porsches


----------



## Maody66

After a longer time I was back @The Ring again for afterwork touristic driving in the afternoon yesterday. Managed to do 6 laps though the track was closed for nearly an hour. Two of them I already uploaded and want to link them here:

1. Warm up lap with a lot of traffic:






2. Lap with a nicely built and very loud E46 M3 and some other nice cars






More to come, have fun...


----------



## Maody66

Added another one.  Chasing a Corvette C6 for nearly half a lap (till before carousel)
and being chased meanwhile (for the whole lap) by a wonderful built E46 M3 through 
busy tourist traffic, very spectacular:






And here - even spectacular - the same lap filmed by the guy in the M3 E46 behind me:


----------



## Maody66

Rare but true, yesterday I was @The Ring again for some afterwork driving. Happens not that often that I am able to do that in two consecutive weeks. Did 5 laps, 4 of them were recorded, uploaded them all.

Busy first lap, warming up with my friend Thomas in his Cupra behind me





Now following Thomas in his Cupra, both chasing an M3 E92 GTS





Very crowded tourist lap - Thomas following again





Thomas in front, we both trying to follow another very very fast Leon Cupra - fast lap


----------



## Maody66

It is not Nordschleife but indeed onboard videos out of my TT-RS on a racetrack. It is Spa Francorchamps! First time for me to enter this fabulous and legendary track having booked a private trackday by RSR. And what shall I say? It was so great, hardly to describe. Who never drove 'Eau Rouge' can't imagine what it means to drive it. Unbelievable. And redoubtable. And awsome.

Of course I brought some vids with me (as said above) and uploaded them to Youtube. 7 until now. The track is much shorter than Nordschleife so the length of the vids is more user friendly. 8) I took one lap of each stint (or so) to show the increase of laptimes by getting more tracktime, more practice and growing balls...  In the beginning it was still a bit wet/dampy and I had great respect. Getting better each stint (weather and courage). The last one was the fastest lap of the day so it is naturally a PB for the track. 

1. 




2. 




3. 




4. 




5. 




6. 




PB:


----------



## Maody66

I added some more stuff of Spa-Francorchamps to the channel. Uploaded the first three Stints of the trackday in full length. Including in laps and out laps as far as they were recorded. I find those complete srints quite interesting cause it is to see, how I get more and more confident while getting used to the track. The speed is not that spectacular in the first stints and there is no data overlay but it might be fun to watch anyway. 

1. Stint: 




2. Stint: 




3. Stint:


----------



## CSMatt

Great read! I have just got a ttrs to use as a ring tool I just sold my Megane rs that was on KW clubsports set up by raeder. Do you use uprated rear anti roll bar? Car is pretty standard suspension wise but I shall be at nurburgring and spa in 3 weeks


----------



## Maody66

CSMatt said:


> Great read! I have just got a ttrs to use as a ring tool I just sold my Megane rs that was on KW clubsports set up by raeder. Do you use uprated rear anti roll bar? Car is pretty standard suspension wise but I shall be at nurburgring and spa in 3 weeks


Thanks mate! 

My TT-RS has a KW Clubsport with Raeder setup as well. Works very well. So no extra rear anti roll bar. It would be no mistake, I suppose, to check in @Raeder to let them have a look what they can do. Anyway, I wish you heaps of fun @The Ring & Spa, the two most attractive racetracks in Europe. 8)


----------



## Maody66

II hope you'll don't find it too boring, but I uploaded 4 more complete stints of the Spa Trackday. :wink:

Stint 4, some amount of cars on track, always in packages curiously






Stint 5, got the feeling there are only BMW M Cars on track






Stint 6, some GT-R's, some GT3's and a few drops of very light rain in between






Stint 7, trying to follow a white GT-R, according to Ron Simons (chief of trackday) the "Kings of Spa" for nearly the entire stint. Some proper laps for a first-timer...


----------



## Maody66

Yesterday and the day before I was again on a two day trackday on Nordschleife. Trackdays are the only chance to drive the full course layout of The Ring which includes the 2.6 Kms long straight that is not drivable whilst touristic drving. A new setup (by Raeder/Manthey Motorsports) and a new tire (Nankang AR-1) gave me the possibility to find another 10 seconds compared to the trackday in July. 4 vids I uploaded, all in a range of 4 seconds, descending to my new PB for the full track layout with 8:06. Here we go:

1. 8:09





2. 8:08





3. 8:07





4. 8:06 [PB]


----------



## Maody66

And now I went into the long stint videos and cutted some 'Bridge to Gantry' laps
out of them. Naturally including a new PB for this layout as well which is 7:40 flat 
now. 

The data comes from Harry's Laptimer in the 'Full Track' layout so that the time is
not running correct for BtG but at least the rest of the data is there mostly.

1. With a AC Schnitzer ACS4 doing Taxi-Laps for customers






2. The 'Porsche-Lap' - all cars I met were Porsches






3. Met some nice cars






4. Unspectacular but clear and fast lap






5. The new PB [7] 8)


----------



## longodds

Maody66 said:


> 3. Fastest lap of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


Got bigger balls than me :lol:


----------



## Maody66

longodds said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Fastest lap of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Got bigger balls than me :lol:
Click to expand...

He he...  

Did we meet on track eventually?


----------



## Maody66

I have a lot of material from the trackday still so I uploaded another few laps. Don't know if they are
quite right posted here cause they are guided laps in the wet with German commentary by the
instructor concerning the possible wet lines. But I thought you should decide that for yourselves.

I had Nankang AR-1 on the car who are nearly slicks. So it was exciting in the wet.  To say it right
now, it worked astonishingly well...

1. Still very slow lap No2 (in the reference-video window you see No1), we overtake 2 other groups though






2. Lap No2 (reference-video window = No3), faster now, still very cautious






3. Lap No6 (reference = No5), again overtaiking a theoretical fast group






4. And at the end a fast guided lap from the afternoon, dry conditions. If you see that we were going into the
lap very slowly, slow down whilst the lap again and again to bring the group together and take out speed very
early before the Audi-Gantry, the laptime of 8:08 is hell fast...


----------



## Maody66

And now, finally touristic driving again... 

Yesterday I did some after-work laps in the tourist traffic just to meet my Norwegian friends (especially my good
buddy Dag who has a 991.1 Carrera with PASM and Sport Chrono package) after a longer time who have come to 
Germany for one or two trackdays this week. Perfect conditions, dry & around 15° C. Sadly there was a roadwork 
for the whole evening that slowed us down lap for lap. I did 6 laps in total, 4 of them are to be linked here

1. Still rolling in a bit but quite fast in the end, Dag behind me






2. Following Dag, doing a quite easy #under8 with traffic and roadwork






3. Meeting a brutal sounding Mini (from around 2:45) that spit flames while 
backshifting, sadly not that good to be seen in the vid






4. Whilst trying to follow Dag doing one of the fastest non-flying BtG laps
ever, if we consider the roadwork.


----------



## Maody66

Done a thing... :wink:

Don't know wether the Youtube-Doubler is all known and I'm not sure as well if the vids are interesting for more than the two involved people.  But since my personal best for the BtG layout of 'The Ring' and the so called 'industry-lap' layout are nearly the same (only tenths between) as those of my friend Dag and his 991.1 Carrera I put this laps into the Youtube doubler, made two screen videos and uploaded them to Youtube. Cause I think it is highly interesting to see two so different cars driving against another so even. And as a test balloon if someone finds it as interesting as I do. :wink:

BtG: 




Industry-Lap:


----------



## Maody66

1st of November is a yearly fixed holiday in Germany. So my comrades and me have our official season end 
(what means the very last day of touristic driving) on this day every year. And so we did 2017.

3 of 7 laps I uploaded already:

1. Second warm up lap, lots of talking to/with nice passenger Lara






2. Following Ralph in his 'Monster' (with wrong tires so don't blame him for being slow ) - I had a bad tire damage (pics below) in the end






3. Now Ralph as a passenger and doing a quite fast lap through tourist traffic






Here are the pics of the Nankang crap :x :roll: :twisted:

Front right tire, rupture on the inside!


----------



## Maody66

Two more vids of the same day (01. November) from the archive, still unposted and not that spectacular. A very smooth lap with a passenger from Finland after a longer closure of the track, planned warm up lap with some mates following:






Another lap with passenger, yellow flags for a roadwork after impacts and some blocking tourist collegues:


----------



## j8keith

Always a joy to watch your videos, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> Always a joy to watch your videos, thanks for posting them.


My pleasure if it's yours


----------



## qooqiiu

Are you still running the same brake set up as your opening post?

If so do you feel the need to upgrade the rear at all in terms of a bigger disc? Is there a German option or is it a choice between 034 motorsports or Vagbremtechnic?


----------



## Maody66

qooqiiu said:


> Are you still running the same brake set up as your opening post?
> 
> If so do you feel the need to upgrade the rear at all in terms of a bigger disc? Is there a German option or is it a choice between 034 motorsports or Vagbremtechnic?


Front: OEM caliper, Carbopad rotors (2-part), now Endless ME-22 pads.
Rear: OEM completely

No, I don't feel any needs concerning the rear. Maybe mounting smaller parts to save weight. No joke, a very famous race garage at The Ring (Raeder Motorsports/Manthey Racing) mounts smaller discs at the rear axle of their TTs to save weight. Because in the rear you definitely don't need any more brake as you get OEM. Some guys say you could even use a bicycle brake and it would be enough... :wink:


----------



## Maody66

This is my - so to say - final upload for 2017, the last two missing laps of the official season
end on 01st of Nov 2017

1. Very first lap of the day, slow warmup/installation lap. Cause you never know about the
track conditions on early mornings of November. For my passenger Lara it was still a bit too fast sometimes. 






2. The definitely very final lap for 2017 - w/ passenger Ralph trough heavy traffic (insistant sometimes) 
into the dusk (what metapher for a final lap  )






... and in addition I cutted my own little season review together. 
Small shreds of outside vids filmed by the Ring Filmers from outside

3. Maodys own personal Season Review 2017






As always I am not too gutted about some likes, shares or subscriptions. 

In the end I want to wish all of you guys and gals a Merry Christmas. 
Have some nice and contemplative days with your beloved!


----------



## Ropemonkey

Love your videos Moady  . Looking forward to next years instalments.
Merry Christmas and hope you have a great new year.


----------



## Maody66

Ropemonkey said:


> Love your videos Moady  . Looking forward to next years instalments.
> Merry Christmas and hope you have a great new year.


I am glad if you have fun with them, mate. 

Over winter I will get mounted a pair of Recaro SPG XL Race Seats with Schroth 4-point Belts. The fonds will get empty and I'll change tires to 245/40/18 Dunlop Direzza 03G. Can hardly wait... 8)


----------



## j8keith

Ropemonkey said:


> Love your videos Moady  . Looking forward to next years instalments.
> Merry Christmas and hope you have a great new year.


+1 I hear that a gentleman in a red suit is looking for a driver tonight --- interested ?


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> Ropemonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your videos Moady  . Looking forward to next years instalments.
> Merry Christmas and hope you have a great new year.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I hear that a gentleman in a red suit is looking for a driver tonight --- interested ?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Kind thanks to you as well. 

And all the same of good wishes shall come from me to you all! 
Tonight the whole family comes together for celebration in my home. Enough to do still... :wink:


----------



## Maody66

Did someone say 'constant lapspeed'? 

2 new videos from the archive 2017 in my channel right now. This time videos you only can do while trackdays. Open straight so you can go really complete laps of The Ring in one go. HLT set to 'full track' so you have data overlay for the entire vid. May you have fun...

1. Two laps done straight, laptime only differing by 2 hundreds of a second, 8:11.83 the first lap, 8:11.81 the second. You can't imagine my astonishment as I saw this at home






2. Another 2 laps in one go from the same dy a few hours later. Faster laptimes [8:08.63 and 8:07.69] but therefor unbelievable unconstant 0.94 seconds between them.


----------



## Maody66

Yesterday I got the car back from my Motorsports Garage (Raeder Motorsport) after they did
a few things to the car. 2 Recaro SPG XL mounted, Schroth 4-point belts as well and the back 
seats went out of the car. After this all modifications (incl. Coil Kit & Cage) were made street 
legal (German TÜV).

Some shitty mobile pics under bad light conditions I made:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nhs99v

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but theyve put the steering wheel back on the wrong side of your car! :wink:


----------



## Maody66

nhs99v said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but theyve put the steering wheel back on the wrong side of your car! :wink:


Holy Shit :roll: :roll: - Believe me or not, I did not yet realize... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maody66

Btw., cause the winter brake will get longer now after having the perfect 
tracktool but not being able to drive it on The Ring (not before end of march)
- and since I have so much material in my archive of 2017 - I decided to upload
two more laps from a trackday last year in September. Cutted out of a longer
stint to show the difference between start from the car park and a flying start 
from the long straight. You see, flying start makes a 4 seconds advantage:

Start = Car Park






Flying Start:


----------



## RoddersNW

Thoroughly enjoy watching these videos! TTRS taking it to far more exotic machinery on the ring, superb driving too I might add :wink:


----------



## Maody66

RoddersNW said:


> Thoroughly enjoy watching these videos! TTRS taking it to far more exotic machinery on the ring, superb driving too I might add :wink:


Kind thanks, mate!  I Try and try... :wink: Glad if you like it!
You know Nordschleife is all about experience - and I've done lots of laps.


----------



## Maody66

After 5 long months of waiting, the new season (for me) began yesterday. Finally! And
finally I have new vids of the more modified TT...

I knew Easter Monday wouldn't be the best day to choose but it was the only day for me.

1. Very first lap, installation/warmup lap






2. Faster now, another passenger, sadly no HLT data






After this two laps I went to my favourite motorsports garage directly at The Ring to
let them correct a fault my local tire dealer made by changing wheels from winter to
summer. They mounted the spacers on the rear axle instead of the front. :roll: So that
the rear tires rubbed in the wheel houses and the front tires @the dampers... :x

Sadly after that the traffic became more and more and there were four longer track 
closures cause of accidents. After the last closure it began to rain so I went home. But
I did 6 laps in total (tewo more here to show) and the new seats/belts are so awsome.
An improvement I was not able to imagine...

3. More traffic now, third passenger for the day






4. Still moore traffic and the fourth passenger for a 'taxi'-lap


----------



## Maody66

Here for all of you who didn't see the pic on other platforms - this was the result of the wrong spacer fitting


----------



## j8keith

Thanks for posting some more great videos [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> Thanks for posting some more great videos [smiley=dude.gif]


My pleasure if it's yours, man! 8)  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Maody66

Yesterday in the evening I did some afterwork laps again, let's see what I brought with me.

1. Warmup Lap, extreme amount of traffic






2. Fast Golf 7 GTi CS & in the end a dickhead :evil:






3. 2 Harakiri-Bikers from 3:10






4. Fastest lap of the day






Have fun!


----------



## Maody66

I thought I'd post some fresh laps from last Thursday, 26th April. 

A day with light rain from time to time (and a longer closure cause of an accident cause
of the rain) but dry laps as well. Either one I'd like to show:

1. Light rain here and a 997 GT3 behind me who thought he could catch me while I was cautious... 






2. A dry and quite fast lap with one totally motorsports addicted passenger.


----------



## Maody66

Supply, freshly arrived... 

Sunday (06.05.) I did some touristic laps for a few kids for their regular (annual) Fun Day!
13 Taxi-Laps driven, more or less spectacular, all fast (for me) and 3 of them are uploaded
already. 

A tire damage I had again as well. Luckily I recognized a minimal vibration, stopped the lap
at once and drove slowly to the Breidscheid Exit. Got new tires @ Raeder Motorsport, Dunlop
Direzza 03G in 245/40/18 now. Those tires I planned to retract (or is 'to break-in' the better 
word for it?). Actually...  Until @ Adenauer Forst the GetSpeed RaceTaxi came up...  

But see for yourselves






A fast lap with a little 'Ooops' @ Brünnchen (from 6:20, tribute to the spectators  )






With Lara (Golf R) & Ralf (E46 M3) through the tame traffic. Isn't Lara's Golf R moving his ass nicely? :wink:






Like (if you like), share (if you want) and don't forget to subscribe.


----------



## Maody66

Btw., this is how the little Ooops from Video 2 looked from outside:


----------



## Maody66

Supply again.. :wink: 
Meeting the BMW M3 RingTaxi is always exciting cause it is a sort of benchmark, Lap1 from 4:50  
Awsome Porsche 944 turbo tracktool very well driven in Lap 2 from 1:50 or so...

1. Fast Taxi-Lap for the godson, BMW M3 RingTaxi as well






2. Similar fast Taxi-Lap for the neighbours boy, 944 turbo from 1:50


----------



## Maody66

Last uploads concerning the kids amusement day (06th of May) with some more or less
exciting laps...

1. With a pretty fast 997 GT3 (from around 5:00) - a 991 GT3 and a 458 are met earlioer the lap






2. A kids taxi lap with little traffic - quite ordinary






3.- And one with more traffic...


----------



## Maody66

And now to something completely different... :wink:

Warmup-Lap driven on Whit Monday, track not completely dry yet, cold tires. After 20 seconds I realized that the Direzza is a bit tricky as long as not on proper temperature...  From 5:00 the Apex McLaren 720S RingTaxi came up. Man, this thing is fast on straights...


----------



## andys_tts

Keep the updates coming. I love watching these  I've also subscribe.


----------



## Maody66

andys_tts said:


> Keep the updates coming. I love watching these  I've also subscribe.


This is what I like.  If I can bring fun to other car/track crazy people.
And if they subscribe and leave a like from time to time. :wink:

Be sure, as long as I am driving racetracks, I will update regularly. 8)


----------



## Number86

Man, the RS looks really good in yellow. Lairy colours should be more common on cars like the TT I think.

I'm interested in how the RS (stock) performed against the Golf R you had previously, both from a handling and straight line perspective, as you clearly know how to handle yourself!


----------



## Maody66

Number86 said:


> Man, the RS looks really good in yellow. Lairy colours should be more common on cars like the TT I think.
> 
> I'm interested in how the RS (stock) performed against the Golf R you had previously, both from a handling and straight line perspective, as you clearly know how to handle yourself!


Sadly I can't say much about that. Cause the TT was tuned already as I got him. And so I have no experience with my OEM TT-RS. But I did some laps in 2015 with a completely stock TT-RS Plus of a buddy. This one was clearly faster on straights and a bit faster on the whole lap as the Golf 7 R. But it was not as much as I had expected... PQ35 is appreciable older and poorer handling than the MQB. So the Golf takes a few seconds on the lap only from having the more modern platform.


----------



## Maody66

And now the last and fastest lap of Whitmonday. Sadly I lost lots of seconds in the parts 'Fuchsröhre' 
(from 2:05), 'Adenauer Forst' (from 2:25) and (most important) 'Kesselchen' (from 4:20). Otherwise 
- I believe - it would have been a really fast lap.






In addition two more Taxi-Laps for Mario and Jacob

Mario: 





Jacob:


----------



## Maody66

Did a thing... 

By chance I found the PiP function of my video software. Was fascinated and tried it. 
Took a vid of me in my TT-RS and lay the video of my mate Dag following me in his 
991.1 Carrera into the PiP Window. Much more information and maybe as well more
entertainment I found. Afterwards I took a vid of Dag (another lap) and pip'ed my 
video following him into the 2nd window. Look and judge for yourselves:

1. Me in TT, my friend Dag in 991.1 Carrera following me:






2. Dag in 991.1 Carrera, me in TT following:


----------



## Maody66

Next one is uploaded in Full HD... 

Highly spectacular this time cause of the amount of traffic and the "fighting" against the Corvette. Have fun...


----------



## Maody66

Some afterwork fun yesterday again. Perfect track conditions, good shape of the day for car and
driver as well. Came back with a new Personal Best *[7.34]*!






It went all that good that even the warmup lap was surprisingly fast (7:50)






Another PB I had in lap 3 but it lasted only for 1 lap (see above)






And a very exciting lap with the BMW M3 RingTaxi






Have Fun


----------



## Maody66

New vids from Yesterday. No track records or PBs cause of typical Tourist Sunday. Lots of traffic, accidents, yellow flag areas and track closures after crashes. But I did 9 laps in total having heaps of fun as usually, 3 of them here:

1. Warmup-Runde, early morning:






2. Second lap, tire pressure still too high but in fact the fastest lap of the day, lot of traffic though:






3. Last lap of the day, the most spectacular one, chasing a wonderful 'Martini' foiled 991 GT3 RS:






Have fun!


----------



## leholtet

Maody66 said:


> New vids from Yesterday. No track records or PBs cause of typical Tourist Sunday. Lots of traffic, accidents, yellow flag areas and track closures after crashes. But I did 9 laps in total having heaps of fun as usually, 3 of them here:
> 
> 1. Warmup-Runde, early morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Second lap, tire pressure still too high but in fact the fastest lap of the day, lot of traffic though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Last lap of the day, the most spectacular one, chasing a wonderful 'Martini' foiled 991 GT3 RS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


How do you do those recordrings? Is it an actioncam with harry's, or is it a cellphone with harrys laptimer?


----------



## Maody66

leholtet said:


> How do you do those recordrings? Is it an actioncam with harry's, or is it a cellphone with harrys laptimer?


It's just an old Samsung S5 Phone with Harry's Laptimer on it. Exactly the right thing for me cause everything is so easy. Just putting the Phone into the holder, starting the app and go. HLT starts and stops video as well as data recording by GPS trigger. And if driving is finished you do the overlay in the app. After 10-15 minutes the video with data overlay is ready on the Phone and can be copied to any HDD or be uploaded directly from the phone. Marvelous if you ask for my oppinion.


----------



## Maody66

Three more vids of 1st of July freshly uploaded, typical Tourist Sunday:


----------



## Maody66

I was on my favourite trackday the last two days. Event with Pros that guide small groups of 5 to 6 cars with direct correction of mistakes by radio communication. That's the first day. Second day Free Driving open pitlane and open 2,6 Kms long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (which is not drivable whilst touristic driving sessions). Sadly the free driving was over for me after the second lap that ended with a highspeed tire damage @ 260 Km/h. The complete cap of the front left tire dispensed and destroyed huge parts of the front of my car. I had to be towed out...

But 2 laps I have recorded incl. data by Harry's Laptimer. 1st one ended with a new PB for the full course layout, went from 8:06 to 8:00, here it is:






And this was the second directly following lap with the tire damage in the end. Could collect some supercars before though... :wink:






So sad at all cause man and machine were in top shape. The #sub8 for the full course would have been done easily and maybe a 7:2x for the BtG layout as well....


----------



## Maody66

Damage is 7.510,64 € btw. 

Pics I only got integrated in a PDF:


----------



## Delta4

That's a of damage due to a failing tyre but on the upside you didn't crash into a barrier


----------



## Maody66

Delta4 said:


> That's a of damage due to a failing tyre but on the upside you didn't crash into a barrier


Word!


----------



## Maody66

2 laps of guided driving of the 'Sportauto Perfektionstraining". For you to get an idea how
this works and how fast we drive guided already. And of course cause of the absolutely 
awsome M4 GTS in front of me in one of the laps. :wink:

Instructor = Markus Oestreich

W/ M4 GTS





W/ AC Schnitzer ACS2:


----------



## Sophus

Really impressive runs. Good driving. 
Film quality was also really good. Seems you have a cracking car and skills to match it!


----------



## Maody66

Sophus said:


> Really impressive runs. Good driving.
> Film quality was also really good. Seems you have a cracking car and skills to match it!


Kind thanks, man!  
I try and try... :wink:


----------



## Maody66

And now I cutted 2 consistant BtG laps out of a stint of free driving on the Sortauto Trackday.
Done one ofter the other directly, first one with "standing" start from the carpark, the second 
one with flying start. Both exactly even fast... Have fun. 

1. 




2. Vs. 991 GT3


----------



## Maody66

3 more vids out of the archive, filmed and driven 01st of July while a usual touristic driving session

1. Some nice cars, yellow flags and so on...






2. Tire damage again, Direzzas again, left rear this time. A really good lap till the damage






3. And - last but not least - an unspectacular #under8 through traffic


----------



## Maody66

After the very long repair pause (from 14.07.) I got my car back from the garage on Monday (17.09.). Perfect timing for the second 'Sportauto Perfektionstraing' 2-day-trackday (19.09. + 20.09.) of this year. Weather was nearly pefect, maybe a bit too high temperatures (air & track) but though my air condition failed (man, it was hot in the car :roll:  ) very good outer conditions. You'll see from the vids I brought with me, 4 of them are already uploaded...

The first day I was in a middlefast group. What definitely not means you have no fun there.  In this lap the fun was a bit minimized for the instructor (Markus Oestreich) cause he had to change his instructor-car from an AC Schnitzer ACS2 (he drove regularly) to an Audi RS5. His judgement: absolutely awful!






The second day I changed to a faster group. Much nearer to my personal skills.
Here one lap directly behind the instructor (Oliver Rudolph) in his Audi R8 V10 Plus:






And we did "reversed guided driving" as well. Means one driver out of the group becomes the leader and goes directly in front of the instructor. The rest of the group is following.

Here a fellow with a 996 GT3 is leading the group, really fast. Btw., the 996 GT2 directly in front of me was the "slowest" car in our group. But I have to say that the (swiss) driver is over 70 years old already. For this he is awsome fast with this pretty old car without any assistance systems. Hats off for this guy! 8)






And in this lap finally I was the leader of the group. Managed to drive a 7:43  Which is not really easy if you have to check your mirrors all the time for the rest of the group behind you. Am I too fast or eventually too slow? After the lap even the instructor said that he had heaps of fun. 8)






And as always I definitely have nothing against some likes, shares or subscriptions. :wink:


----------



## r_turner01

Hi Maody

Great read and given me the push I need to decide a TT RS is going to be my next car.

I have spent the last 7 years coming to the ring, last couple have been more serious with my now sold MX-5.

I was a little unsure that a TT RS would make a good ring tool but good to see it can be, my plan was to build in a similar way to yours, so once I do buy I will possibly be picking your brains on what to upgrade, KW suspension was on my list, along with tyres and pads, inside the seats will make way for my seats that I kept back from the Mazda as they fit me perfectly.

Hopefully be back out in 2019 with the car so could have a pair of TT RSs out by then, although I know it will be another development year for me!

Richard


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> Hi Maody
> 
> Great read and given me the push I need to decide a TT RS is going to be my next car.
> 
> I have spent the last 7 years coming to the ring, last couple have been more serious with my now sold MX-5.
> 
> I was a little unsure that a TT RS would make a good ring tool but good to see it can be, my plan was to build in a similar way to yours, so once I do buy I will possibly be picking your brains on what to upgrade, KW suspension was on my list, along with tyres and pads, inside the seats will make way for my seats that I kept back from the Mazda as they fit me perfectly.
> 
> Hopefully be back out in 2019 with the car so could have a pair of TT RSs out by then, although I know it will be another development year for me!
> 
> Richard


Hey Richard,

kind thanks, and a very good decision.  You may anytime feel free to ask me questions, glad if I can help you.

Not from the first day but meanwhile my TT-RS has developed to a fantastic ringtool I really really like to drive. Pretty fast on the one hand and still on the safe side on the other hand. But it took a bit time to find the allignment, the wheel-tire combination and the brake parts working well together. Best partner for KW Kits is Manthey/Raeder @The Ring. Brake components you get there as well (Carbopad/Endless) and even Direzza tires they have in stock. And if not nearby the Tyre Trade Center has everything. But I think you'll know all this already... :wink:

Btw., do I eventually "know" you and your MX-5? Do you have a Youtube Channel?

Best Regards,
Markus


----------



## r_turner01

Maody66 said:


> r_turner01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maody
> 
> Great read and given me the push I need to decide a TT RS is going to be my next car.
> 
> I have spent the last 7 years coming to the ring, last couple have been more serious with my now sold MX-5.
> 
> I was a little unsure that a TT RS would make a good ring tool but good to see it can be, my plan was to build in a similar way to yours, so once I do buy I will possibly be picking your brains on what to upgrade, KW suspension was on my list, along with tyres and pads, inside the seats will make way for my seats that I kept back from the Mazda as they fit me perfectly.
> 
> Hopefully be back out in 2019 with the car so could have a pair of TT RSs out by then, although I know it will be another development year for me!
> 
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Richard,
> 
> kind thanks, and a very good decision.  You may anytime feel free to ask me questions, glad if I can help you.
> 
> Not from the first day but meanwhile my TT-RS has developed to a fantastic ringtool I really really like to drive. Pretty fast on the one hand and still on the safe side on the other hand. But it took a bit time to find the allignment, the wheel-tire combination and the brake parts working well together. Best partner for KW Kits is Manthey/Raeder @The Ring. Brake components you get there as well (Carbopad/Endless) and even Direzza tires they have in stock. And if not nearby the Tyre Trade Center has everything. But I think you'll know all this already... :wink:
> 
> Btw., do I eventually "know" you and your MX-5? Do you have a Youtube Channel?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Markus
Click to expand...

Hi Markus,

My plan is to buy one in the winter and then begin the development as soon as possible, also was going to bring it to the ring to have it set up properly.

I have a couple of videos on youtube but nothing too dramatic, my best ever lap in the 190bhp Mx-5 was a BTG of 8:47






that is a busy lap from August, the one that sealed my cars fate as I decided that was it for power!!

Speak soon

Richard


----------



## andys_tts

Not commented for a while but I'm a subscriber so always watch your new videos 8)


----------



## E.L.Wisty

Great vids Maody! Looked like you were having a blast when you were leading the group!
Couldn't believe the cornering speeds yet the car seemed totally planted and stable, amazing.


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> My plan is to buy one in the winter and then begin the development as soon as possible, also was going to bring it to the ring to have it set up properly.
> 
> I have a couple of videos on youtube but nothing too dramatic, my best ever lap in the 190bhp Mx-5 was a BTG of 8:47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a busy lap from August, the one that sealed my cars fate as I decided that was it for power!!
> 
> Speak soon
> 
> Richard


I knew I had seen vids of you before. I am subscribed to your channel  
Don't hesitate, man!



andys_tts said:


> Not commented for a while but I'm a subscriber so always watch your new videos 8)


Thanks buddy!  Glad if you like the vids as much as I like the driving... :wink:



E.L.Wisty said:


> Great vids Maody! Looked like you were having a blast when you were leading the group!
> Couldn't believe the cornering speeds yet the car seemed totally planted and stable, amazing.


Thanks to you as well, mate.  
Leading the group is always exciting and yes, the possible corner speeds with this car and setup are nearly unbelievable. 8)


----------



## r_turner01

My choice of car was between a TT RS and Megane RS.

Coming home on this last trip along the Autobahn and struggling to keep up with an Opel Adam sealed the MX-5 to be sold :lol:

Great in the corners but just nothing on the straight.

I had seen a lot of people saying the TT didnt have the balance or feel you need for a good track car but your videos are giving me the confidence that I am making the right call spending 2x the money to get the Audi!

Thanks again! (even though you now have cost me more money :mrgreen: )


----------



## cancellara27

Love your videos and driving! Good to see something else to all the BMWs and porches!
Have been twice with my stock 2.0tfsi front wheel drive and absolutely loved the Ring! The fox hole is really something else when you feel the car compressed to the ground!

Just not confident enough to go for two laps in a row as the stock brakes are struggling at breidscheid a little bit. 
But am planning to go to the ring this year once more, but it needs to be dry for me to be comfy on the ring...

Keep the good stuff going!


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> My choice of car was between a TT RS and Megane RS.
> 
> Coming home on this last trip along the Autobahn and struggling to keep up with an Opel Adam sealed the MX-5 to be sold :lol:
> 
> Great in the corners but just nothing on the straight.
> 
> I had seen a lot of people saying the TT didnt have the balance or feel you need for a good track car but your videos are giving me the confidence that I am making the right call spending 2x the money to get the Audi!
> 
> Thanks again! (even though you now have cost me more money :mrgreen: )


He he... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
As I said, in the beginning I found the TT not that good as well. Before I had a Golf 7 R and this car had become a part of me, you know? [Borg  ] And in the very beginning I was not able to go a faster lap with the TT than I did with the Golf (Golf R, stock drivetrain = 7:55]. But over the time I more and more got used to it and found out that my setup was rubbish. Raeder/Manthey did a new one, mounted me the Endless brake pads and the Direzza tire. And it was like a new car. 7:3x laps reproducable every day, traffic or not. And from this day on I loved the car... 

And this is possible with every TT.



cancellara27 said:


> Love your videos and driving! Good to see something else to all the BMWs and porches!
> Have been twice with my stock 2.0tfsi front wheel drive and absolutely loved the Ring! The fox hole is really something else when you feel the car compressed to the ground!
> 
> Just not confident enough to go for two laps in a row as the stock brakes are struggling at breidscheid a little bit.
> But am planning to go to the ring this year once more, but it needs to be dry for me to be comfy on the ring...
> 
> Keep the good stuff going!


Big thanks, man! 8) 

The whole Ring is special. And foxhole is awsome. My fastest try was around 230 Km/h. Simply wow! And my absolute favourite part of The Ring is from Pflanzgarten I to Schwalbenschwanz...

For more than one fast lap you definitely need a brake upgrade. Even if you only choose other pads than OEM. I will upload two vids of complete stints from the trackday next, One stint with 2 laps and one stint with 3 laps. In-Lap deleted in each vid. Interesting is how similar the laptimes are...

Be sure, mate, there will be more stuff coming.


----------



## Maody66

2 more vids here, free driving session with open straight and pitlane so that you can go complete 
laps incl. the 2,6 Kms long straight 'Döttinger Höhe' (Engl. somewhat like 'Heights of Dottingen') 
that can not be driven whilst touristic driving sessions.

You'll see full stints (but without inlap), the first one with 2 laps, the second one with 3 laps. I hope 
that will not bore you... :wink:

The laptimes of the 5 laps (all in a range of only 2 seconds) show that under the circumstances, with 
that tires and in my shape of the day not more was possible. But I collected some "Big Ones" on the
laps, lining you find in the description of both vids. 

1. Stint (2 Laps):






2. Stint (3 Laps):


----------



## Maody66

Me again  With 2 new vids of the touristic driving session yesterday. After long long waiting (since 18.06.2018) I was for touristic driving again - on Sunday, what I don't really like usually. Weather was perfect as well as the overall conditions. But it was really busy what lead to lots of yellow flag phases and 2 longer closures so I left the track at around 3 pm.

But I did 8 laps in total and brought some vids with me of which 2 I'd like to link here. First one is a lap in which the Jaguar F-Type SVR RingTaxi (Dale Lomas at the wheel) was behind me first and later in front of me. A very funny lap through touristic traffic.  In the second one I meet a 991 GT2 RS at 4:00. That was a lap for warming up after a long closure (car was cold, tires under 2,0 bar pressure) but after in this lap an accident happened at Schwedenkreuz (around 2:00) I knew there would be another closure so I did no more laps afterwards.

1. With Jag F-Type SVR RingTaxi: 




2. With 991 GT2 RS:


----------



## r_turner01

> He he... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> As I said, in the beginning I found the TT not that good as well. Before I had a Golf 7 R and this car had become a part of me, you know? [Borg  ] And in the very beginning I was not able to go a faster lap with the TT than I did with the Golf (Golf R, stock drivetrain = 7:55]. But over the time I more and more got used to it and found out that my setup was rubbish. Raeder/Manthey did a new one, mounted me the Endless brake pads and the Direzza tire. And it was like a new car. 7:3x laps reproducable every day, traffic or not. And from this day on I loved the car...
> 
> And this is possible with every TT.


I am getting closer to pulling the trigger on 1 i have found, has a few nice things done already plus some desirable parts that would be swapped for more track focussed ones 

Should know for sure in the next 2 days.. so much for me hanging on until the new year :lol:


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> He he... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> As I said, in the beginning I found the TT not that good as well. Before I had a Golf 7 R and this car had become a part of me, you know? [Borg  ] And in the very beginning I was not able to go a faster lap with the TT than I did with the Golf (Golf R, stock drivetrain = 7:55]. But over the time I more and more got used to it and found out that my setup was rubbish. Raeder/Manthey did a new one, mounted me the Endless brake pads and the Direzza tire. And it was like a new car. 7:3x laps reproducable every day, traffic or not. And from this day on I loved the car...
> 
> And this is possible with every TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting closer to pulling the trigger on 1 i have found, has a few nice things done already plus some desirable parts that would be swapped for more track focussed ones
> 
> Should know for sure in the next 2 days.. so much for me hanging on until the new year :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll be waiting for you next post, man! 8)


----------



## r_turner01

Maody66 said:


> r_turner01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He he... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> As I said, in the beginning I found the TT not that good as well. Before I had a Golf 7 R and this car had become a part of me, you know? [Borg  ] And in the very beginning I was not able to go a faster lap with the TT than I did with the Golf (Golf R, stock drivetrain = 7:55]. But over the time I more and more got used to it and found out that my setup was rubbish. Raeder/Manthey did a new one, mounted me the Endless brake pads and the Direzza tire. And it was like a new car. 7:3x laps reproducable every day, traffic or not. And from this day on I loved the car...
> 
> And this is possible with every TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting closer to pulling the trigger on 1 i have found, has a few nice things done already plus some desirable parts that would be swapped for more track focussed ones
> 
> Should know for sure in the next 2 days.. so much for me hanging on until the new year :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be waiting for you next post, man! 8)
Click to expand...

Well you didnt have to wait long!!

I have got it! Well, all being well will be collecting it Sunday!


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> Well you didnt have to wait long!!
> 
> I have got it! Well, all being well will be collecting it Sunday!


Congrats., buddy! 8) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Maody66

And another 2 laps from the trackday 19th/20th September. Two attempts to begin a first stint in the free driving session.

The first one ended cause one in Germany well known influencer and youtuber hadd crashed his Lambo Huracán in the Pif-Paf curve (@ 3:10). After this and cause of the Yellow Flag Section I cancelled this first attempt and went back to the car park.

The second one was very promising one cause I met a white 991 GT3 RS that followed me for the first half of the lap till I let him pass (@ 3:40) and then chased him. But this stint I had to cancel after the first lap cause a part had gone loose in my legroom and I was afraid it would block my pedals. So sad cause with this GT3 RS it would have been a very interesting stint of more than one lap. 

1. Attempt: 




2. Attempt:


----------



## j8keith

That looked an expensive bit of parallel parking, hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> That looked an expensive bit of parallel parking, hope no one was hurt.


No one was hurt, not even a haematoma, only metal was deformed. Expensive metal though...


----------



## j8keith

Maody66 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looked an expensive bit of parallel parking, hope no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> No one was hurt, not even a haematoma, only metal was deformed. Expensive metal though...
Click to expand...

That was good to read, metal can be replaced.


----------



## Maody66

2 more laps of the same trackday, both in rare Full Track Layout including the 2,6 Kms long "straight" 'Döttinger Höhe'. Both done directly after another in one stint. Both with full data overlay.

1. W/ McLaren 720 S in 1:1 coaching in the beginning






2. Following lap w/ some nice cars






3. And for those interested the complete stint of 2,5 laps from the car park to the gas station (wo/ overlay sadly)


----------



## Maody66

The Ring again, touristic driving this time. Cause there were laps of Sunday, 30th September lying around on my HDD without any use. Which is definitely not correct. :wink: So I uploaded 3 of them. Nothing special or spectacular, only fast touristic driving...

1. Sunday morning driving into the sunrise:






2. Free and easy lap:






3. Fast lap through tourist traffic:


----------



## Maody66

One day holiday in Germany yesterday gave me the chance to visit The Ring again. Nice day, cold weather, little traffic. But one thing that I hoped it will never happen to me happened in fact. I spun on a coolant/oil spill. Luckily no damage to me or the car (only a little damage at one rim that hit a curb hard) but very near to a "code brown". 






The spill was absolutely invisible to me, passenger said the same. And the danger zone the yellow flag warned of was passed in my oppinion after I had passed the Kangoo on the right side - the driver of this Kangoo waved the last yellow flag you can see.

And I had a lap in which I met an astonishingly fast Suzuki Swift Sport (143 HP). You can see him (still far away) from 2:30. I wondered why it was so hard to catch up till I finally overtook him @ 4:20. Sadly you can't see it in the vid but he managed to follow me till 7:00. And my astonishment was getting bigger and bigger. Until I met the guy without helmet on the car park and realised it was my good friend Fabio who is a semi-professional driver in the VLN Endurance Series.  You see what is possible if you have pro skills. Awsome! 8)






Two more laps are uploaded in addition:

Quite fast passenger lap for a mate of mine: 




Check-up Lap after the spin:


----------



## r_turner01

As said on youtube, glad it ended safely and with no damage done.

Coolant spills are worse than oil as you say, no warning of it. I saw in the comments someone asking why you went so fast but I would agree with you, passed the Kangoo, and last yellow, time to get back on it!

Please can we fast forward the winter season and make it spring time already :lol:


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> As said on youtube, glad it ended safely and with no damage done.
> 
> Coolant spills are worse than oil as you say, no warning of it. I saw in the comments someone asking why you went so fast but I would agree with you, passed the Kangoo, and last yellow, time to get back on it!
> 
> Please can we fast forward the winter season and make it spring time already :lol:


How I wish I had a workaround for that... :lol:

But I think I will go again on next Sunday. They will open the 24h Layout. This is so rare that I did it only once in my 18 years of driving Nordschleife. You never know when it will be possible again. So I'll do it. 

People who ask questions like this ("Why did you go so fast?") have never been on a race track obiously.


----------



## r_turner01

That is one layout I would love to do.

I did a few sessions this August on the GP track when it was open for 2-8, my MX-5 was a bit more suited to that except for the pit straight, but then I just had to go brave on the brakes :lol:


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> That is one layout I would love to do.
> 
> I did a few sessions this August on the GP track when it was open for 2-8, my MX-5 was a bit more suited to that except for the pit straight, but then I just had to go brave on the brakes :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cancellara27

Are the warningsigns at Pflanzgarten 2 to warn for leaves? I didn't see them during the summer


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Are the warningsigns at Pflanzgarten 2 to warn for leaves? I didn't see them during the summer


No, they warned of an oilspill that was produced the day before.


----------



## cancellara27

Thanks for the info. Will be very careful if I come across one!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Thanks for the info. Will be very careful if I come across one!


You're welcome, mate! 

Btw., actually the season should have been over for me since 01.11. but then 'The Ring' opened the famous 24h Layout on Sunday 04.11. This means you drive Nordschleife and the complete CP Course. For the same money per lap.  So I really HAD to go again. 4 laps on this spectacular laylout were possible until my front pads started to wear out. So I had to stop and definitely end the season.  Two of these 4 laps I uploaded already, Taxi laps for gentle passengers from Italy.

No 1: 




No 2:


----------



## Maody66

Two more laps of last Sunday uploaded (the last ones - I promise  ). But if you once have videos of those very rare
laps (layout) you must show them. 

1. Warmup-Lap with a blocking Nissan GT-R in the end






2. Faster and busier lap. With the shittiest sounding M3 I ever heard...


----------



## Maody66

Did a thing...  I cutted a comlete lap on The Ring together out of my tourist driving onboards whenever I met one of the official Ring Taxis or Race Taxis (as some name them theirselves). Some very nice cars and some very good drivers... 8)

Cars (Drivers ) in order of appearance:

0:06 - AMG GT R Race Taxi (Driver: Markus Oestreich) 
1:17 - BMW M3 www.ringtaxi.de (Driver: unknown, probably Will) 
2:35 - GetSpeed 997 GT3 R Race Taxi (Driver: Elöd) 
3:25 - Jaguar F-Type SVR Race Taxi (Driver: Dale Lomas) 
4:03 - GetSpeed 997 GT3 R Race Taxi (Driver: Elöd) again 
5:06 - Pit Lane BMW M3 Ring Taxi (Driver: unknown) 
5:48 - Jaguar F-Type SVR Race Taxi (Driver: Dale Lomas) again 
6:46 - Apex McLaren 720 S Ring Taxi (Driver: Robert) 
7:15 - GetSpeed 997 GT3 R Race Taxi (Driver: Elöd)


----------



## Josherswilson

Maody,
Do you have any dates planned for next year?
I go every year and have just booked for the Last weekend in April, would be great to meet up!


----------



## Maody66

Josherswilson said:


> Maody,
> Do you have any dates planned for next year?
> I go every year and have just booked for the Last weekend in April, would be great to meet up!


I did not yet plan (you know, living 100 Km away does not force you to plan), but if I know you are there I will have this in mind.


----------



## cancellara27

This almost asks for a meeting at the ring! The 350 kilometres I have to drive are more than doable


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> This almost asks for a meeting at the ring! The 350 kilometres I have to drive are more than doable


Yah, mate, we should have this strictly in mind .


----------



## Maody66

3 more laps from the 2018 archive. Rare Full Course videos you can not drive whilst touristic driving sessions. They come from a trackday in September with open pitlane and open 2,3 Kms long straight. All driven in one go, directly after one another.

Having made those few little mistakes in the third lap I ended driving for that day to prevent major mistakes and major damage. I felt I was at my personal limit for the day. The nearly identical laptimes on free track show in addition that my shape of the day did not make faster laps possible.

Nr. 1 [8]






Nr. 2 [8]






Nr. 3 [8]


----------



## j8keith

More brilliant videos, you must know every bump in the road by now.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> More brilliant videos, you must know every bump in the road by now.


Kind thanks, Sir! 

Yes, almost. :wink: But every year over winter they rebuild some parts of the track (this winter nearly 4 Kms) so every new year you have to get used to something new.


----------



## j8keith

Maody66 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> More brilliant videos, you must know every bump in the road by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind thanks, Sir!
> 
> Yes, almost. :wink: But every year over winter they rebuild some parts of the track (this winter nearly 4 Kms) so every new year you have to get used to something new.
Click to expand...

Over here they they do not repair the roads, they just let the "potholes" get bigger :lol:


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> More brilliant videos, you must know every bump in the road by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind thanks, Sir!
> 
> Yes, almost. :wink: But every year over winter they rebuild some parts of the track (this winter nearly 4 Kms) so every new year you have to get used to something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here they they do not repair the roads, they just let the "potholes" get bigger :lol:
Click to expand...

On normal roads same here... :lol: :lol:


----------



## MeGaMaN

Great videos Maody, very patient with those bikers!


----------



## Maody66

MeGaMaN said:


> Great videos Maody, very patient with those bikers!


Thanks to you as well, kind Sir!  My pleasure if they are yours.
My patience gave me the chance for this great video. :wink:


----------



## Maody66

And here - finally - my personal season review Nordschleife 2018. Like always a video cutted together from the scenes I found in the footage of the Ring Filmers who film the touristic driving sessions regularly. So only outside views of the #yellowrocket. No complete lap came together but not bad at all. :wink:


----------



## EVILAUDI

Maody66 said:


> And here - finally - my personal season review Nordschleife 2018.


Thanks for the share! Question.... what spring rates are you running on your clubsports?


----------



## Maody66

EVILAUDI said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here - finally - my personal season review Nordschleife 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the share! Question.... what spring rates are you running on your clubsports?
Click to expand...

You're welcome. 

Here my complete allignment, German language but self explaining I guess:


----------



## Maody66

Uploaded some not published laps these days. Continuous driven laps from a trackday, cutted to BtG-laps to make them better comparable. I tried to get faster and faster each lap and managed that in the beginning (maybe only cause of the reducing traffic) but stagnated later on the same laptime I did 3 times. Not more possible at that day obviously...

1. 7:46 



2. 7:44 



3. 7:43 



4. 7:41 



5. 7:41 



6. 7:41


----------



## cancellara27

Heard the VLN-layout will be available the 24th of march, and probably Will be heading to the Ring that day. Would be good to see the yellow rocket over there if possible! Don't know if I Will do any laps, as it is not prepped for track use...


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Heard the VLN-layout will be available the 24th of march, and probably Will be heading to the Ring that day. Would be good to see the yellow rocket over there if possible! Don't know if I Will do any laps, as it is not prepped for track use...


24th of March will be impossible for me sadly cause the #yellowrocket will not be prepped yet... 
My season will beginn Sunday, 14th of April. The two weeks before she is @Manthey Racing to become track ready.


----------



## cancellara27

Too bad! Can't wait for the new video's. Any changes to last year? Or will there be a reveal later this year?


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Too bad! Can't wait for the new video's. Any changes to last year? Or will there be a reveal later this year?


No changes planned. Want to bring the car to an edge of performance to get the idea where not the driver is the weak point but the car. And after having reached the point when I think it's not me, I will think about changes. :wink:

Possible later changes are: Haldex-Controller, more cooling for the engine, getting weight out of the car. But at the moment I don't feel to be at the end of the performance in the actual specs.


----------



## cancellara27

Sounds good! We'll see how much more time you can gain!


----------



## Maody66

Beginning of this year I started a new Mini-Series in my channel. From every season (since I am filming my laps) I chose the subjective most exciting or spectacular lap I did. I cutted that vid together a bit and re-uploaded it to the channel. Named "the most exciting lap XXXX". The first ones (2012 - 2016) were not uploaded here cause they were not done with a TT (but with Golf 6 R and Golf 7 R).

But from 2017 I used the TT and so the laps from then on shall be posted here. The choice for 2017 was pretty hard but in the end I chose this lap. A nice chase after a fast Corvette. Followed by my wingman Torben who filmed me. So you see my onboard in the large screen and additional "picture in picture" the view of the following M3 E46. Have fun!






Who wants to see the "most exciting" laps 2012 - 2016, don't worry :wink: : the links are to be found in the description of the vid.


----------



## cancellara27

Great to see from the outside as well! Those busy laps with lots of traffic must be annoying sometimes... (Sorry as I am a slow driver as well).
Saw some pics from Schwedenkreuz which is almost finished, without the bump. Cannot wait to have a go!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Great to see from the outside as well! Those busy laps with lots of traffic must be annoying sometimes... (Sorry as I am a slow driver as well).
> Saw some pics from Schwedenkreuz which is almost finished, without the bump. Cannot wait to have a go!


Yah, love those "PiP" vids. Sadly there are not too much comrades that are able to follow for a whole lap. So the vids from behind are rare. And with them the "PiP" laps are rare as well. :wink:

Tbh meanwhile I find the laps with heavy traffic more exciting than free laps in which you try to find the last tenths of a second. Or at least even exciting. Both have something great. But more excitement you get from the busy laps.

Same here. But my car does not get ready eartlier than the weekend 13th/14th of April. So my season opening will be the 14th most probably.


----------



## cancellara27

Haha, if you slow down, there might be more people who can keep up!

A long wait, but I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## Maody66

He he... here we go. 8)

At home with an influenza these days and got too much time. Found two vids in the archive from
which I could put another "PiP" Vid together. Big screen is the view out of my TT, in the small
picture you see the view out of the Cupra 280 of my good friend Thomas from France (YT-channel
pailote67). The aim was to pull Thomas to his very first lap #under8.

And what shall I say? mission accomplished 8) 8)


----------



## Maody66

Did I just say "influenza", "at home" and "too much time"?  

The PiP-Project goes on. Me and my two Norwegian friends Lars (991 4S in front of me) and Dag (991 "Gulf" Carrera behind me and filming) on our warmup lap one day. A 991 GT3 obviously as well... :wink:

Sorry for bad quality (I did get no better footage) and for making the PiP-window a bit too large...


----------



## cancellara27

Maybe the window is too large for right hand corners, but it gives a better view of your car, so not much harm.
Was the bottom scraping in the karussell or is it the suspension that shakes about?
Still amazed by some cornering speeds of the car, just incredible!


----------



## r_turner01

Excellent footage as always!

I am on with the build, although its slow going at the moment, once the my wheels find a buyer its full steam ahead!

My 1st trip of the year will be on the 18th/19th but will be in a rental as going to Russia for work the week before, so as I land in Frankfurt at the start of a long weekend in the UK... im not coming home straight away 

Once its all done it WILL be coming over and hopefully we can get a lap together, but I have a lot of learning to do in this car from the MX-5, no more flat out and looking at the trees as it wont go over 180KMH through Lauda links :lol:

Fastest i think i got it was 210KMH into Fuchsröhre - it felt like it was on fire :lol:


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Maybe the window is too large for right hand corners, but it gives a better view of your car, so not much harm.
> Was the bottom scraping in the karussell or is it the suspension that shakes about?
> Still amazed by some cornering speeds of the car, just incredible!


Yah, thought exactly the same concerning the window size. Too large for right handers. If you have a look to the other PiP vid I posted (with Cupra R) the window size is better in my oppinion.

The possible corner speeds are indeed amazing. All done with allignment and tires.

Something was scraping indeed, but it's sorted out meanwhile. You see it in some pictures from the carousel like this one:


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> Excellent footage as always!
> 
> I am on with the build, although its slow going at the moment, once the my wheels find a buyer its full steam ahead!
> 
> My 1st trip of the year will be on the 18th/19th but will be in a rental as going to Russia for work the week before, so as I land in Frankfurt at the start of a long weekend in the UK... im not coming home straight away
> 
> Once its all done it WILL be coming over and hopefully we can get a lap together, but I have a lot of learning to do in this car from the MX-5, no more flat out and looking at the trees as it wont go over 180KMH through Lauda links :lol:
> 
> Fastest i think i got it was 210KMH into Fuchsröhre - it felt like it was on fire :lol:


Kind thanks mate! 

We wrote about that on Youtube already iirc. I am sure we will find a day when we are both @The Ring and can do some laps together. That will be awsome! 8)


----------



## Maody66

Guys, btw., did I say anything shortly like "influenza", "at home" and/or "too much time"?  

Did another thing... Just put the supertest lap of the TT RS (8S) with driver Christian Gebhardt
and one of my laps in the TT RS (8J) into a Youtube Doubler and let them run against each other. 
Very interesting indeed  And then I recorded a screen capture and uploaded it.

Here we go...


----------



## j8keith

Maody66 said:


> Guys, btw., did I say anything shortly like "influenza", "at home" and/or "too much time"?
> 
> Did another thing... Just put the supertest lap of the TT RS (8S) with driver Christian Gebhardt
> and one of my laps in the TT RS (8J) into a Youtube Doubler and let them run against each other.
> Very interesting indeed  And then I recorded a screen capture and uploaded it.
> 
> Here we go...


Another great watch.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, btw., did I say anything shortly like "influenza", "at home" and/or "too much time"?
> 
> Did another thing... Just put the supertest lap of the TT RS (8S) with driver Christian Gebhardt
> and one of my laps in the TT RS (8J) into a Youtube Doubler and let them run against each other.
> Very interesting indeed  And then I recorded a screen capture and uploaded it.
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great watch.
Click to expand...

Your pleasure is mine! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Maody66

And now to something completely different... 

The series of my most exciting laps comes to an end - temporarily. Cause the season 2018 as well finally revealed its most exciting lap. I chose my lap behind the GetSpeed 997 GT3 R RaceTaxi. It was really great to have the chance to follow this fabulous car for nearly a whole lap. Thankful for that. A really fantastic car with an awsome sound also. Bringing me to my knees.


----------



## j8keith

Maody66 said:


> And now to something completely different...
> 
> The series of my most exciting laps comes to an end - temporarily. Cause the season 2018 as well finally revealed its most exciting lap. I chose my lap behind the GetSpeed 997 GT3 R RaceTaxi. It was really great to have the chance to follow this fabulous car for nearly a whole lap. Thankful for that. A really fantastic car with an awsome sound also. Bringing me to my knees.


The GT3 is a really great looking car, you did well keeping with it, but then you have been around the circuit few times.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> The GT3 is a really great looking car, you did well keeping with it, but then you have been around the circuit few times.


Now that you mention it... :wink:

Thanks, man!


----------



## cancellara27

Just another question. I've read that camera's and dashcams are not really allowed on the Nordschleife and it is a bit of a hit and miss (or miss-hit-miss) over who gets to keep a dashcam and who has to take it away...

What are your experiences with this? I've installed a dashcam last week and like to film my lap in a few weeks (if it is dry...)


----------



## r_turner01

cancellara27 said:


> Just another question. I've read that camera's and dashcams are not really allowed on the Nordschleife and it is a bit of a hit and miss *(or miss-hit-miss)*


I see what you did there :lol:


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Just another question. I've read that camera's and dashcams are not really allowed on the Nordschleife and it is a bit of a hit and miss (or miss-hit-miss) over who gets to keep a dashcam and who has to take it away...
> 
> What are your experiences with this? I've installed a dashcam last week and like to film my lap in a few weeks (if it is dry...)


My Youtube channel meanwhile has some 600 vids in it. Officially filming might me not permitted but I never realized anything of it. Noone looked into my car or was even interested in the technics I carry with me. And be sure, most of them know me, my car and my vids. So if you ask for my oppinion: no worries about filming. 

Only outside positioned cameras are strictly forbidden.


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> cancellara27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another question. I've read that camera's and dashcams are not really allowed on the Nordschleife and it is a bit of a hit and miss *(or miss-hit-miss)*
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there :lol:
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## cancellara27

Good to hear, I'll just keep it positioned then!


----------



## Maody66

Just finished two more uploads. ;-)

The first one is a Picture in Picture video. The small pic shows the onboard of a biker following me for a while. Very good to see the differences between cars and bikes on track.






The second one is a usual tourist lap after a long closure. Used to get the car, the liquids and tires on temp again. Lots of traffic.


----------



## cancellara27

Has your year already started? Just wondering when the video's will come!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Has your year already started? Just wondering when the video's will come!


The plan was to start last Sunday (the day before). 
Driver was fully ambitioned. Car had just become ready (TÜV Friday before) but this happened:




























No I'll try again on the Easter weekend.


----------



## cancellara27

I tried to watch VLN, but it was over before it began... Good to see the plans are there! I'll probably be back the 5th of May!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> I tried to watch VLN, but it was over before it began... Good to see the plans are there! I'll probably be back the 5th of May!


I fear I can't count in for the 5th cause of a jaw surgery (under general anaesthesia) on Friday 26th of April.


----------



## cancellara27

Unfortunate! Hope all goes well andere maybe you'll be quicker with an aerodynamic jaw!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Unfortunate! Hope all goes well andere maybe you'll be quicker with an aerodynamic jaw!


   

It's no plastic surgery mate. :wink: 

Kind thanks!


----------



## Maody66

After my planned season start fell into the water (no, into the snow) on 14th of April I went to The Ring again on Easter Sunday and started my season 2019. I did 10 laps (8 of them with passengers) through the Easter Tourist traffic. Which was not as bad as I thought it would be. Two laps I uploaded already:

1. The very first one! Always ecxiting to do the very first lap of a year though this year only stabilisators were changed over winter. The feeling is always a bit different.






2. A Re-Warmup after a closure - with 2 blocking BMW M3






I had let them pass (though they were not really faster) cause I was still warming up in the beginning of the lap. After the warming up was ended and I was obviously faster the didn't do the same for me. I recognized this and will know it the next time...


----------



## cancellara27

I saw them! Heck, I was frustrated with the BMWs... What a bunch of pricks... I don't know how you kept your cool! 
But good to see the yellow rocket out and about!


----------



## r_turner01

Only just seen this, was lapping myself on the Saturday, albeit in a VW Polo GTi. Went out early and got in 2 nice sighting laps, can't wait to get the Audi over for some proper laps


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> I saw them! Heck, I was frustrated with the BMWs... What a bunch of pricks... I don't know how you kept your cool!
> But good to see the yellow rocket out and about!


He he... 

I had Mr. Axel EspxNur on my passenger seat. A Spanish Car- and Ring-Vlogger with lots of followers. He had mounted three cameras in my car, filming me and him and the track - so I HAD to keep it calm.  I knew he would vlog the whole thing sometimes. And I don't wanted to present myself as a dickhead. 



r_turner01 said:


> Only just seen this, was lapping myself on the Saturday, albeit in a VW Polo GTi. Went out early and got in 2 nice sighting laps, can't wait to get the Audi over for some proper laps


Cool  Maybe we'll meet then.


----------



## r_turner01

r_turner01 said:


> Only just seen this, was lapping myself on the Saturday, albeit in a VW Polo GTi. Went out early and got in 2 nice sighting laps, can't wait to get the Audi over for some proper laps


Cool  Maybe we'll meet then.[/quote]

Once it is built I think the 3 of us need to be there same time, agreed?


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> Once it is built I think the 3 of us need to be there same time, agreed?


Count me in 8)


----------



## Maody66

I added some more laps of Easter Sunday to the channel.

First of all a lap in which I - after a Yellow Phase - met a friend in his extremely fast Opel/Vauxhall Astra G OPC (380 + HP, 1.100 - Kgs, KW Competition and a very good driver) that gave me no chance to follow. O. K. I had a (handicap-weight) passenger of 115 Kg... 






Then a taxi-lap for my italian mate Gianluca - aim was to go #under8 - mission accomplished though traffic






And last but not least - only to be complete in the end - the second lap of the day. Which is always the lap for finding the right tire pressure setup for the rest of the day


----------



## Maody66

Still more footage from Easter Sunday to show... 

Fast Taxi-Lap #under8 for my friend Omar through traffic






Another Taxi-Lap for my mate Ryan, lots of overtaking (25+):






Lap with two cars that just had crashed, afterwards the track was closed again:


----------



## cancellara27

I'm in Liege at the moment. Will have a look at the track later today. 
Will watch your laps at home! I'm sure they are awesome!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> I'm in Liege at the moment. Will have a look at the track later today.
> Will watch your laps at home! I'm sure they are awesome!


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Maody66

Another Lap from Easter Sunday (and still not the last :wink: ) again with my Spanish buddy Axel.


----------



## Maody66

New feature.

I tested something new what should have been a feature in all of my vids since this season. The rear view cam, picture in picture. But I obviously underestimated the issues so that I only have 2 laps (my first ones, regularly laps to find the right pressures and warming up) with rear view. But these two laps I want to show anyway.

The PiP windows are a bit different from size and height, don't know which one is better. Feedback was nice, guys. 

Lap 1:





Lap 2:


----------



## Maody66

After the Doc gave "green light" I was on the track again last Thursday (Father's Day = holiday in Germany) and met some British friends coming back from the Wörthersee and going home over The Ring. Brought some Vids with me.

First lap with a very fast GTi Clubsport in the morning with still little traffic:






And three "taxi-laps" for my friends from the afternoon, lot more traffic then, fun for all as well.

Doug: 




Dave: 




Isabel: 




I apologize for the sound issues. Don't know what that is, never had that before...


----------



## Maody66

Did I mention that Father's Day conditionally had been a day for personal bests? 
Here another fast and safe lap through traffic which would most probably have been a new PB without those cars forcing me to slow down. O. K., 7:41 is not that bad anyway... :wink:


----------



## Maody66

Another fast lap from Father's Day. With a little Oooops @Metzgesfeld [2]

Front Cam only:






With Rear Cam (PiP):






And in addition a simulated rear mirror view generated by Harry's Laptimer:






I will upload another lap the next days where I tried 3 different types of rear angle view pip (placing the 2. picture). Can't wait to hear which you find best...


----------



## Maody66

As announced I tried the 3 different rear view possibilities I have with a new and not yet published video. I post them below and am very interested to hear which one you find to be the best.

Front cam only: 




Rear mirror simulation: 




Large PiP rear view: 




Small PiP rear view: 




Sorry for the sound issues. I did not change anything in my equipmwnt and really don't know where they're coming from...


----------



## Delta4

The sound issue is the least of your problems when a tyre decides to stop doing it's job, keep up the good work


----------



## Maody66

Delta4 said:


> The sound issue is the least of your problems when a tyre decides to stop doing it's job, keep up the good work


He he... :wink: 
Thx m8.


----------



## Stiff

I've been subscribed to this channel for a while now. Fantastisch! I didn't realize you were on here.
Love watching this thing destroying all the other stuff. Really enjoyed the one where you were running in new tyres until the Ring Taxi went past  
That Golf 7 R looked a bit of a beast too. Is the TT much better handling compared to the Golf? I mean, the Golf looked like it would hold its own against the TT.
I have a few buddies who go across there each year - 2 in Golf 7 R's and one with a Noble. I must try and get there with them one year. 8)


----------



## Maody66

Stiff said:


> I've been subscribed to this channel for a while now. Fantastisch! I didn't realize you were on here.
> Love watching this thing destroying all the other stuff. Really enjoyed the one where you were running in new tyres until the Ring Taxi went past
> That Golf 7 R looked a bit of a beast too. Is the TT much better handling compared to the Golf? I mean, the Golf looked like it would hold its own against the TT.
> I have a few buddies who go across there each year - 2 in Golf 7 R's and one with a Noble. I must try and get there with them one year. 8)


Kind thx mate! 8)

To be honest the TTRS is way ahead of the Golf R if we talk about track driving. In numbers we talk about 20 seconds on The Ring. This is a whole world of a difference. But for what it was it was indeed quite fast as well. 

Is the Noble a blue one? I noticed a blue Noble from time to time. If you come over with them one day it would be great to meet.


----------



## r_turner01

the rear cam has given it a whole new dimension. counting the days now (7) until im heading to the ferry to come and do my 1st laps with the new car, just going to see how it goes.

I will upload some footage for you but toying with a new youtube channel just for the car, created an instagram one, built_on_forza - since i built the car on the xbox 1st haha!


----------



## Stiff

Maody66 said:


> Is the Noble a blue one? I noticed a blue Noble from time to time. If you come over with them one day it would be great to meet.


If he still has the same one then this is it (although he changes his cars quite a lot! - Griffith, Tuscan, Sagaris, Ultima, etc etc)










Yes it would be great to meet up and see the flying banana in the flesh! I enquired when they were going next only to find they'd just been and returned home last week :? 
I'll maybe try and organise something in advance with them for next year. @r-turner is just down the road from me - maybe a group of us could go together?


----------



## cancellara27

I would be happy to join that group and tag along to the Ring! 
Which days will you be at the Ring r_turner1? I might be able to make the trip somewhere next week for a day.


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> the rear cam has given it a whole new dimension. counting the days now (7) until im heading to the ferry to come and do my 1st laps with the new car, just going to see how it goes.
> 
> I will upload some footage for you but toying with a new youtube channel just for the car, created an instagram one, built_on_forza - since i built the car on the xbox 1st haha!


Yah, I found the rear cam quite fascinating as well. Problem is the energy for the GoPro (no plug socket in the rear of the TT) and the remote control by Harry's Laptimer. So if I am lucky the rear cam works in 1 of 3 or 4 laps. Have to do some work there still. 

Following your new insta now.  The new YT channel I will see here, subscription obligatory.


----------



## Maody66

Stiff said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Noble a blue one? I noticed a blue Noble from time to time. If you come over with them one day it would be great to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> If he still has the same one then this is it (although he changes his cars quite a lot! - Griffith, Tuscan, Sagaris, Ultima, etc etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it would be great to meet up and see the flying banana in the flesh! I enquired when they were going next only to find they'd just been and returned home last week :?
> I'll maybe try and organise something in advance with them for next year. @r-turner is just down the road from me - maybe a group of us could go together?
Click to expand...

If you come as a group I will try to meet up with all the group. 
Doesn't work all the times cause I am usually busy with working in 3 different places all over Germany. But I try...


----------



## r_turner01

cancellara27 said:


> I would be happy to join that group and tag along to the Ring!
> Which days will you be at the Ring r_turner1? I might be able to make the trip somewhere next week for a day.


I am there 19th to 23rd, so all weekend, doing a photoshoot all being well on the sunday night, but yes be good to meet up as I am going on my own


----------



## r_turner01

Stiff said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Noble a blue one? I noticed a blue Noble from time to time. If you come over with them one day it would be great to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> If he still has the same one then this is it (although he changes his cars quite a lot! - Griffith, Tuscan, Sagaris, Ultima, etc etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it would be great to meet up and see the flying banana in the flesh! I enquired when they were going next only to find they'd just been and returned home last week :?
> I'll maybe try and organise something in advance with them for next year. @r-turner is just down the road from me - maybe a group of us could go together?
Click to expand...

Yeah I am always on for this kind of thing


----------



## Maody66

A little teaser of my two day trackday last week ("Sportauto Perfektionstraining"). 

Standing in front the track was closed cause of an accident. All cars had to turn and go back to their parking position. What gave me the opportunity to film the (nearly) complete lineup of the cars participating the trackday. What gives you a good impression of what kind of cars are driving there. Of course more to come...


----------



## j8keith

Maody66 said:


> A little teaser of my two day trackday last week ("Sportauto Perfektionstraining").
> 
> Standing in front the track was closed cause of an accident. All cars had to turn and go back to their parking position. What gave me the opportunity to film the (nearly) complete lineup of the cars participating the trackday. What gives you a good impression of what kind of cars are driving there. Of course more to come...


The value of all the cars in the line up is probably greater than some countries national debt. Great to see so many dream machines.


----------



## r_turner01

very very nice lineup!

And good driving as always!

Shame we only passed by on the 61!

I have a lap uploaded, still need to work on my lines in this car, but seats are a must!






Rich


----------



## Stiff

Maody66 said:


> Standing in front the track was closed cause of an accident. All cars had to turn and go back to their parking position. What gave me the opportunity to film the (nearly) complete lineup of the cars participating the trackday. What gives you a good impression of what kind of cars are driving there. Of course more to come...


Wow, some pretty impressive machinery in there. Seemed to be predominantly Porkers. Maybe some kind of Porsche owners day as there were streams and streams of them compared to the odd Ferrari/R8 etc?



r_turner01 said:


> I have a lap uploaded, still need to work on my lines in this car, but seats are a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Impressive driving Rich! That M3 _really_ didn't want to let you pass did he? Twat.  
Yep, looks like you need buckets for that hard cornering. It reminded me of an old pal that used to lean into the corners when playing video games on the couch.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> The value of all the cars in the line up is probably greater than some countries national debt. Great to see so many dream machines.


Yah, maybe... :wink: 



r_turner01 said:


> very very nice lineup!
> And good driving as always!
> Shame we only passed by on the 61!
> I have a lap uploaded, still need to work on my lines in this car, but seats are a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Saw this lap already and commented on Youtube. :wink: Very good lap through traffic, lines are 90 % proper (more is always possible though) and the driver of this white E36 was a wanker. Or a dickhead. Or a moron. Choose for yourself.  Some day we will meet up there, you will see.

Btw., bucket seats were the most worthful upgrade I ever did to the tracktool. Absolutely must have.


Stiff said:


> Wow, some pretty impressive machinery in there. Seemed to be predominantly Porkers. Maybe some kind of Porsche owners day as there were streams and streams of them compared to the odd Ferrari/R8 etc?


The number of Porsches is easily explained. There is simply no better car to do The Ring than a 911 (best a GT2/3 RS). End of story.


----------



## r_turner01

Thanks guys, seats are here already, frames on the way and found someone to help install them!

Cage options are giving me headache!


----------



## Stiff

Maody66 said:


> The number of Porsches is easily explained. There is simply no better car to do The Ring than a 911 (best a GT2/3 RS). End of story.


I've seen your car go past a fair few of those so I would think it's more down to the driver :wink:


----------



## the_hamster

Subscribed!

Love this thread, not been to the Ring since 2013 so I'm well overdue another visit. Last time we got a BMW 125i M-Sport from Rent4ring, which was a whole new experience for me as i'd never driven LHD or paddle shift. 2nd lap did a 9m 09s BTG, taking 20 secs off my 2011 time in my own car :O (vids on youtube, windymx6)

Seriously need to make this a thing in 2020


----------



## Maody66

Stiff said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Porsches is easily explained. There is simply no better car to do The Ring than a 911 (best a GT2/3 RS). End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen your car go past a fair few of those so I would think it's more down to the driver :wink:
Click to expand...

O. K., but I have lots of more experience than the most of them. Meeting one guy in a 991 GT3 who is on the same level of skills and Ring experience he will go circles around me. :wink:


----------



## Maody66

the_hamster said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Love this thread, not been to the Ring since 2013 so I'm well overdue another visit. Last time we got a BMW 125i M-Sport from Rent4ring, which was a whole new experience for me as i'd never driven LHD or paddle shift. 2nd lap did a 9m 09s BTG, taking 20 secs off my 2011 time in my own car :O (vids on youtube, windymx6)
> 
> Seriously need to make this a thing in 2020


Thanks, mate! 

Yah, The Ring is pure fascination. And having it done once you always want more and more... :wink: Proper Laptime btw, hats off! 8) And I am subscribed to your YT channel already.


----------



## the_hamster

Maody66 said:


> Yah, The Ring is pure fascination. And having it done once you always want more and more... :wink: Proper Laptime btw, hats off! 8) And I am subscribed to your YT channel already.


They dont call it "ring fever" for nothing 
The bummer for me was that on lap 3 I was 7 seconds up by the time I got to the bottom of the hill at Adenau (over the bridge) but by the Karrussel it was raining and I had to abort. After that I didn't get a dry lap in all day, so 9.09 is still my best.


----------



## Maody66

A stint of 3 complete laps on The Ring (open straight and pitlane) of the last weeks trackdays
free driving session. First stint. Filmed out of a mates car who wanted to do some line training
behind me. After two laps checking my lines we changed position. Met some GT3s in the 3rd lap.


----------



## Maody66

This 3-lap-stint now cutted into three BtG laps filmed onboard out of my car. Better sight throgh the rear window and Data Display like used to.

Lap 1, me in front, other TT-RS & R8 following, warmup lap: 




Lap 2, positions like 1, increasing speed: 




Lap 3, other TT-RS in front, R8 following, some GT3s met:


----------



## Maody66

Warmup lap from last Wednesdays Tousistic Driving Session. Personally I don't remember a weekday when there was so many people up ther and so much traffic on the track. Usually that's only on weekends with perfect weather. Later I will upload laps with still more traffic, some laps with more than 30 ovetaking manouvres. But first - the warmup lap:


----------



## Maody66

And now - as promised - the second lap from last Wednesday. 5.000 MiTos (the complete Italian MiTo-Club was there obviously) on the track (minimum!) and more than 30 overtakes:


----------



## Stiff

Great driving as usual!
My other half's cousin should be there today in his white Golf 7 R, unfortunately it was too short notice for me :? 
I'll tell him to look out for you and give you a wave as you go past if you're there


----------



## Maody66

Stiff said:


> Great driving as usual!
> My other half's cousin should be there today in his white Golf 7 R, unfortunately it was too short notice for me :?
> I'll tell him to look out for you and give you a wave as you go past if you're there


Kind thx, mate! 

No, today I'm not there sadly. 
My next visit will be Sunday 25th of August. Fun Day for my Godson and a friend of him.


----------



## r_turner01

I am learning a lot from your line into Adenau Forst 

Great examples of how it should be done!

Also, as i see a fair few people mentioning coming over etc, I have begun a small project for myself which will be a European road tour starting and ending at the Ring in July 2020.

A bit like Gumball without the massive price tags or ego!


----------



## Stiff

r_turner01 said:


> Also, as i see a fair few people mentioning coming over etc, I have begun a small project for myself which will be a European road tour starting and ending at the Ring in July 2020.
> 
> A bit like Gumball without the massive price tags or ego!


Now *that* sounds like a whole lotta fun!


----------



## Maody66

r_turner01 said:


> I am learning a lot from your line into Adenau Forst
> 
> Great examples of how it should be done!
> 
> Also, as i see a fair few people mentioning coming over etc, I have begun a small project for myself which will be a European road tour starting and ending at the Ring in July 2020.
> 
> A bit like Gumball without the massive price tags or ego!


Now you make me blush, man. :wink: 

That sounds like an absolutely reasonable plan. 8) Should be possible for me at least to meat all of you @The Ring.


----------



## r_turner01

Plan is to have cars from all over europe, not just UK, hence meeting point being the ring.

Then head for places such as Reims Gueux, Motorworld Stuttgart, Lake Garda, Swiss Alps, Monaco, and even Spain possibly.


----------



## Antthony

Maody66 said:


> O. K., but I have lots of more experience than the most of them. Meeting one guy in a 991 GT3 who is on the same level of skills and Ring experience he will go circles around me. :wink:


To be fair Markus, your car is not _that_ modified and aside from the argument of modified vs standard, bang for buck the TTRS is hard to beat and i'm sure if you were pushing 991 GT3 power they would not _run rings_ around you


----------



## Maody66

Antthony said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O. K., but I have lots of more experience than the most of them. Meeting one guy in a 991 GT3 who is on the same level of skills and Ring experience he will go circles around me. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair Markus, your car is not _that_ modified and aside from the argument of modified vs standard, bang for buck the TTRS is hard to beat and i'm sure if you were pushing 991 GT3 power they would not _run rings_ around you
Click to expand...

Maybe you are not completely incorrect with this... :wink:

Btw., is "running rings" the correct phrase for what I meant? If so, I learned something, thanks!


----------



## Stiff

r_turner01 said:


> Plan is to have cars from all over europe, not just UK, hence meeting point being the ring.
> 
> Then head for places such as Reims Gueux, Motorworld Stuttgart, Lake Garda, *Swiss Alps*, Monaco, and even Spain possibly.


Hey! I know someone who lives near there! I reckon they'd maybe be interested in a jaunt :wink:



Antthony said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O. K., but I have lots of more experience than the most of them. Meeting one guy in a 991 GT3 who is on the same level of skills and Ring experience he will go circles around me. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair Markus, your car is not _that_ modified and aside from the argument of modified vs standard, bang for buck the TTRS is hard to beat and i'm sure if you were pushing 991 GT3 power they would not _run rings_ around you
Click to expand...

Fully agree with this! ^


----------



## Maody66

The 3rd lap from last Wednesday is ready and uploaded. Again more than 30 overtakes in one lap of that crazy touristic drivig session. A Polo GTi (?) deep in the grabble @Aremberg, so a longer yellow flag zone here. But finally the OBD Dongle was ready for work (better overlay data) and the rear cam was ready to be processed by Harry's Laptimer what made the rear view PiP possible. Have fun!


----------



## Stiff

Brilliant. Some of those porker drivers _really_ don't like moving over do they?


----------



## Maody66

Stiff said:


> Brilliant. Some of those porker drivers _really_ don't like moving over do they?


Yes, mate, sadly they won't. But we always have to keep in mind that they are newbies mostly and totally overstrained with the track already. Finding a way takes so much attention that looking behind and finding the right mode to let someone pass is not that easy. 

Here btw. is the next lap from Wednesday. Fourth one and finally - #under8 






Sorry for the darkness and poor quality of the main video but the Galaxy S5 is overstrained as well. If the light is flat late afternoon or early in the morning. Will correct this in future by using a Galaxy S8.


----------



## Maody66

And finally - on weekends I have a bit more time to finish the vids - Lap 5 from Wednesday, 14th of August. The last and most spectacular lap of the day. My original aim was the yellow Corvett C8 but I lost her after an oil warning @Flugplatz/Schwedenkreuz (and a second one @Brünnchen/Eiskurve) when I had to take back throttle for some 20 seconds or so. But therefor I had an exciting "battle" with two extremely fast E36 BMWs after Carousel and met a wonderful Urquattro. And did an #under8 still.


----------



## Maody66

Two PiP Videos of a TT-RS (8J)[me] and a TT-RS (8S)[Loris] on their warmup lap through tourist traffic.

Apologies for the poor sound. I always switch off the sound of one video, I don't know why Filmora did not notice the switch-off in this videos.

Loris' Onboard main video, me pip: 




My Onboard main video, Loris' pip: 




Sadly neither Harry's Laptimer nor the GoPro for the rear view wanted to come to work...


----------



## J22kog

Are you out there this weekend mate?


----------



## Maody66

J22kog said:


> Are you out there this weekend mate?


Sadly not, family duties...


----------



## Stiff

Maody66 said:


> Two PiP Videos of a TT-RS (8J)[me] and a TT-RS (8S)[Loris] on their warmup lap through tourist traffic.
> 
> Apologies for the poor sound. I always switch off the sound of one video, I don't know why Filmora did not notice the switch-off in this videos.
> 
> Loris' Onboard main video, me pip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Onboard main video, Loris' pip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly neither Harry's Laptimer nor the GoPro for the rear view wanted to come to work...


I watched the one of Lori following you when it was just uploaded on YT. Man that schwartz Porsche was a close call!

Just watching the latest warm up lap now


----------



## Maody66

Stiff said:


> I watched the one of Lori following you when it was just uploaded on YT. Man that schwartz Porsche was a close call!
> 
> Just watching the latest warm up lap now


In the PiP Video watching me from behind you can see that it was not as close as one could think from my onboard. But for my taste it was close enough anyway. :wink:

And making sure you will not have too little footage to work on here are the next 4 laps.  All done last Sunday, 25th of August. A typical tourist Sunday on The Ring. More than 200 cars on track in every lap, at least one yellow flag zone in every lap, more than 20 overtakes every lap, too many partly unwary bikers, 3 closures of more than 1 h and me in the middle with my wife's godson and a mate of him, trying to give them some fun on track. Horrible... :wink:  

1. Warmup lap: 




2. Installation and looking for the correct tire pressure: 




3. Crashed BMW 1M Coupé @Klostertal: 




4. Biker with deathwish @Fuchsröhre/Adenauer Forst:


----------



## J22kog

Maody66 said:


> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out there this weekend mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly not, family duties...
Click to expand...

That's a shame, heard there is a TTRS meet there today too, 200+ cars?


----------



## Maody66

J22kog said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J22kog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out there this weekend mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly not, family duties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a shame, heard there is a TTRS meet there today too, 200+ cars?
Click to expand...

Yes, that's true. TTRSs and RS3s, lots of cars.
But I am not (and never was) that great meeting fan or participant.


----------



## Stiff

Interesting to see the GT-R Nismo on that latest upload. I've been hankering for one of those for a long time now but if I were to get something sporty, realistically, it would be a TT RS. 
You did well keeping up with that thing! Great driving as always Markus.

Incidentally, the other day I watched the lap of Kevin Estre in the GT3 RS and I see what you mean now about those cars. Incredible.


----------



## Maody66

For all others to know what @Stiff means with "The GT-R Nismo", here ist the link to the vid:

TT-RS & GT-R Nismo: 




@Stiff: Kind thanks for compliments, it was a very funny and exciting lap through heavy tourist traffic. 

And yes, in the hand of a very good driver those GT3 RSs are weapons. In the first lap he did a 7:05 BtG what is 29 seconds faster than my (official) Personal Best for the BtG Layout. In the second he does a 6:54 for the complete lap, what is 6:3x for the BtG lap and 1 minute faster than my PB. So we talk about worlds, better universes...


----------



## Maody66

Now for something different...

Only outside views of my TT-RS 'yellowrocket' filmed and cutted by Petra from 'Ringpressionen' (best Touri-Video channel on Youtube), all showing impressions (or ringpressions) from the year 2019. Taken while touristic driving sessions on The Ring. Have fun.


----------



## j8keith

Maody66 said:


> Now for something different...
> 
> Only outside views of my TT-RS 'yellowrocket' filmed and cutted by Petra from 'Ringpressionen' (best Touri-Video channel on Youtube), all showing impressions (or ringpressions) from the year 2019. Taken while touristic driving sessions on The Ring. Have fun.


Very impressive, and a nice sunny day too.


----------



## Maody66

j8keith said:


> Maody66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now for something different...
> 
> Only outside views of my TT-RS 'yellowrocket' filmed and cutted by Petra from 'Ringpressionen' (best Touri-Video channel on Youtube), all showing impressions (or ringpressions) from the year 2019. Taken while touristic driving sessions on The Ring. Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive, and a nice sunny day too.
Click to expand...

Yah, I always like those views from the outside. You usually don't see yourself driving from the outside... :wink: 
And the scenes come from several days all over the season. But all from 2019.


----------



## Maody66

I was thinking about this for a longer time already... :wink:

And now I did my personal oops compilation.  Cause not only good things happen on The Ring. And
there is definitely no reason to not show the other things as well. We have close calls, nearly crashes
smaller and bigger fails by myself (not all super spectacular but all breathtaking for my - believe me)
and even two of my three crashes I had to face till today. The final crash totalling the Golf 7 R in the 
very end of the vid.

All scenes are shown since I started filming (in 2011) and as far as I have them on vid. Completed
with views from the outside when there were such.


----------



## Stiff

Ouch!


----------



## Maody66

My personal season review of 2019 is out 8)

As usual the best outside view scenes combined with some onboards. Have fun!


----------



## Maody66

There was still footage on my HDD... :wink: E. g. my 4 last laps of the free driving session while Sportauto Trackday. All in one go - hoping not to bore anyone.  Those 2 days were the hottest of 2019, at this 25th of July we had 102° F air temp and 136° F track temp. Very hot and extremely stressful for man and machine. Video runs until at 33:10 the smartphone (front cam) shut off cause of the heat! I did a 5th lap in fact but with black screen and only the rear cam running I found that would be too boring indeed and cut it off. Have fun anyway.


----------



## Iceblue

Great vid of your oops moments and understandable when you are pushing the envelope


----------



## j8keith

Some hair raising "oops" moments, shame about the VW but at least you were able to walk away which is all that matters.


----------



## Maody66

Iceblue said:


> Great vid of your oops moments and understandable when you are pushing the envelope


Thx, mate.  
It's true, you'll not find out where the limits really are if you never overstepped them. :wink:



j8keith said:


> Some hair raising "oops" moments, shame about the VW but at least you were able to walk away which is all that matters.


Thx to you as well.  
I didn't even have a single cut or haematoma, nothing! So everything o. K. Only metal was damaged...


----------



## Maody66

Just for Fun! Shortly befor the new season. Two vids uploaded with only rear view perspective. Vids of very busy laps so that there is some action on track. One is flipped (for a view like you see in the rear mirror) the other not flipped (for a view like you watched out of the rear window). Don't know what I like better. But somehow cool to watch I find. Cause I have the feeling to get more of the 3-dimensionality of the track from this view.


----------



## Maody66

And now - last but not least - I uploaded the most exciting lap I ever did on 'The Ring' in a cutted version as part of my "Most Exciting" Series on Youtube.


----------



## Maody66

Season opening - finally! 

Due to Corona lockdown the season opening had to be delayed and delayed...
But this week it finally worked. Wanted to improve my equipment by using a GoPro Hero 8 Black to film 
in front and a GoPro Hero 5 Black for the rear. But did not manage to connect both cams with the remote 
control (though OEM GoPro). So I used only the Gopro for the front. Quality is marvelous but I have still 
some things to sort out. The data recording did not work yet and in one lap the battery of the GoPro ran 
out. This lap:






After that I took my old equipment (Smartphone, X-Grip and Harry's Laptimer) and managed to record a 
very exciting and pretty fast lap with my favourite playfellow (GT3):






The stabilization and picture quality of the GoPro is so far ahead...


----------



## Maody66

Something "Up-to-Date" here.
New Camaras, new Layout, I am working on further progress...


----------



## cancellara27

Great driving! So good to see the track opened again!


----------



## IPG3.6

You have balls of steel!

The videos i've watched of people losing control on this track scares me!

Also - the length of the track must wear you out no?


----------



## Maody66

ianpgonzaga said:


> You have balls of steel!
> 
> The videos i've watched of people losing control on this track scares me!
> 
> Also - the length of the track must wear you out no?


Kind thx mate, too much honour... 

In fact I lost control a few times already as well. It's simply no question of "if" but "when" it will happen. If you always try to be as fast as possible. But this track fascinates you in a way that is not describable. One must have done it oneself to have an idea.

The length is unique in the whole world - you know - and it's the fact that really frightens you as a newbie. Cause you need a minimum of 100 laps to only have a certain idea of where on the track you just are. And which curve comes next. 100 laps more it takes to remember all the names of passages and curves. And 100 laps more to feel comfortable with all the braking-, shifting- and steering-points. And the shere length is actually most of the fascination. It is really challenging. And so much fun... 8)


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> Great driving! So good to see the track opened again!


Thx to you as well, man! 

Yah, it is, but also it's a bit strange still. Corona effected the parking lots are not opened, outside the car you have to wear masks or leave a distance of 2 meters between the next sports comrade. But I'm pretty sure this will get better and better...


----------



## Maody66

Next lap online now, day is Corpus Christi as well, new layout as well, still a few raindrops but not that much that you couldn't go a good amount faster than the lap before.

First time I tried the new Youtube feature "chapters". The timeline is divided in pieces which allow you to directly go to the part of the video you want to see. Don't know if it's worth anything...


----------



## Maody66

Third lap from Corpus Christi now. Nothing too special here. Only a funny and fast taxi lap for my mate Mario.


----------



## Maody66

And now, after the insurance company covered the damage finally, I can post my final lap of Corpus Christi. 
And in fact the very final lap for the TT-RS #yellowrocket. I totalled it at the Breidscheid Wall.

Though I really don't know for sure what the fuck happened, the most probably correct explanation ist that it 
was a combination of a few little bad lucks. A little unease in the car after overtaking short before, few inches 
too far right from that, a few inches too late on brakes, a few inches too late for steering in and 1 or 2 Km/h 
too fast. Though I can't verify this by parallel viewing of this lap with another lap of the same day.

But anyway: the TT is history now and I will start a new project: Golf 7 GTi TCR.


----------



## cancellara27

I saw the video yesterday. Such a shame and a weird crash. Glad you are okay at least and am sure the new project will be just as much fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Maody66

cancellara27 said:


> I saw the video yesterday. Such a shame and a weird crash. Glad you are okay at least and am sure the new project will be just as much fun! Enjoy!


Kind thx mate.  
I'll give my very best...


----------



## Danny1

Maody66 said:


> And now, after the insurance company covered the damage finally, I can post my final lap of Corpus Christi.
> And in fact the very final lap for the TT-RS #yellowrocket. I totalled it at the Breidscheid Wall.
> 
> Though I really don't know for sure what the fuck happened, the most probably correct explanation ist that it
> was a combination of a few little bad lucks. A little unease in the car after overtaking short before, few inches
> too far right from that, a few inches too late on brakes, a few inches too late for steering in and 1 or 2 Km/h
> too fast. Though I can't verify this by parallel viewing of this lap with another lap of the same day.
> 
> But anyway: the TT is history now and I will start a new project: Golf 7 GTi TCR.


Such a shame but glad your ok thats what really matters, more of a shame to lose you from the forum, your information on the track and car setup is great maybe you will keep posting updates on the new car here and laps etc 

Good luck with the new project and do you think it will be faster than the yellow rocket?


----------



## Iceblue

Will miss you Moady and amazing what you could do with that car. Great to hear your OK and already inspired with another project. Selfishly wish it was another RS Mk 2 though. How do your lap times in the RS compare with some of the better hatchbacks that you are aware of.


----------



## motornoter

Nasty business! Sorry to hear about the demise of the yellow race machine and glad you're okay. Will miss the track vids and good luck with the new project....


----------



## IPG3.6

Oh no I had seen this post on Facebook and first thought that could be the balls of steel guy from the TT forum.

Sadly this confirms it.

Good to hear that you're OK and that you got a decent payout from insurance. It's a shame that you won't be around any more though.

Do you know if you're going to be able to keep the engine or anything drivetrain wise to potentially put into your new project?


----------



## Maody66

IPG3.6 said:


> Oh no I had seen this post on Facebook and first thought that could be the balls of steel guy from the TT forum.
> 
> Sadly this confirms it.
> 
> Good to hear that you're OK and that you got a decent payout from insurance. It's a shame that you won't be around any more though.
> 
> Do you know if you're going to be able to keep the engine or anything drivetrain wise to potentially put into your new project?


Thx for your words,mate!  
No chance cause the whole car (rest of it) was sold to a dealership the insurance company named. 
But a new project is begun anyway: Golf 7 GTi TCR 8)



motornoter said:


> Nasty business! Sorry to hear about the demise of the yellow race machine and glad you're okay. Will miss the track vids and good luck with the new project....


Thx to you as well, my friend! 

And who wants to be informed about new track vids (which will definately come) subscribes to my YT channel and klicks the little bell... :wink:


----------



## Maody66

Danny1 said:


> Such a shame but glad your ok thats what really matters, more of a shame to lose you from the forum, your information on the track and car setup is great maybe you will keep posting updates on the new car here and laps etc
> 
> Good luck with the new project and do you think it will be faster than the yellow rocket?


At first it will not be faster cause I don't plan any ECU tune from the beginning. But it will be fairly fast enough I hope. 8)

Kind thx to you as well, buddy.



Iceblue said:


> Will miss you Moady and amazing what you could do with that car. Great to hear your OK and already inspired with another project. Selfishly wish it was another RS Mk 2 though. How do your lap times in the RS compare with some of the better hatchbacks that you are aware of.


First of all thx to you as well for you kind words. 

The TT-RS was the fastest thing I drove on The Ring until today (as my own car of course). And there are no really faster hot hatches. But the facelifted Golf 7 models especially CS and TCR, are very good bases and pretty quick. Without ECU tune I will surely not manage to do the laptimes I did with the TT-RS. But I am excited to see how near I can come... :wink:

And again here: Who doesn't want to miss any new lap with the TCR subscribes to my YT channel and klicks the little bell...


----------



## Iceblue

I am already a subscriber and well worth it. As you are probably well aware making the fastest Golf will probabaly genetrate way more subscribers particularly if you keep passing modern 911's as you did with the RS :lol:


----------



## Maody66

Iceblue said:


> I am already a subscriber and well worth it. As you are probably well aware making the fastest Golf will probabaly genetrate way more subscribers particularly if you keep passing modern 911's as you did with the RS :lol:


   8)


----------



## Maody66

*Bye Bye TT-RS*

As a farewell for the brave TT-RS I cutted my traditional Bye Bye Video. Set together the scenes of outside Videos I had the chance to collect in the nearly 4 years I used the car and tried to get a complete Ring Lap together. Filled up missing parts with some onboards filmed out of cars of mates or other tourist drivers.


----------



## Iceblue

Excellent footage and sad to see it go.


----------



## j8keith

Epic video thanks for posting and all of your posts, your yellow TTRS will be sadly missed.


----------

